# Habeis visto el IBEX? November Rain, por un hilo sin trolls again.



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Nov 2014)

Ojalá este sea el mes que se lleve a los trolls y nos traiga las buenas plusvis.


----------



## Rcn7 (1 Nov 2014)

Hola que ase!! Ya pasó Octubre.... Moriremos cienes de veces!!


----------



## Nordschleife (1 Nov 2014)

Es el mes de la hecatombe. Mark my words.


----------



## mpbk (1 Nov 2014)

sin mi este hilo volverá a ser basura, y lo sabéis.


----------



## docjones (1 Nov 2014)

Saludos siemprealcistas


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Nov 2014)

Nunca ha sido tan fácil hacer una pole en tan mítico hilo. :ouch:

Gracias Calopez por haberte cargado uno de los mejores hilos del foro.
Podrías haber apostado por la chusma pero conservando ciertos oasis a prueba de trolls pero no, te ha dado absolutamente igual.

Ojalá la basura te acabe cubriendo la cabeza.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Nov 2014)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Hola que ase!! Ya pasó Octubre.... Moriremos cienes de veces!!



Este año ya no, el que viene.


----------



## Krim (1 Nov 2014)

Mejor que se lleve a los"no-trolls" y los "no-CMs". Esos sí que son una plaga!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2014)

Venga púeejjjj a por los 5000 hamijos guanistas...yes we can...


----------



## Smarty (1 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Mejor que se lleve a los"no-trolls" y los "no-CMs". Esos sí que son una plaga!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk




Lo vamos pillando 

Pillo sitio antes de que el vendeburras y sus multis pasen a quejarse de que esto es un nido de trols.


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2014)

Bueno señores, simplemente quiero decir que no voy a postear ningún mensaje más, parece ser que molesta que haya hecho algún comentario de opinión en este foro, por lo que ustedes mandan y puesto que no quiero ser motivo de malos rollos en este foro les dejo deseándoles mucha suerte en sus inversiones.
Quiero dejar claro que no tengo ningún multinick ni lo voy a tener en un futuro, siempre que he escrito en este foro lo he hecho con mi nick, por lo que no se preocupen por mi, les seguiré leyendo pero no intervendré.
Son casi 7 años los que han pasado desde que me di de alta en burbuja y siento mi máximo respeto por esta página y considero que hay hilos muy interesantes para leer.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## mpbk (1 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores, simplemente quiero decir que no voy a postear ningún mensaje más, parece ser que molesta que haya hecho algún comentario de opinión en este foro, por lo que ustedes mandan y puesto que no quiero ser motivo de malos rollos en este foro les dejo deseándoles mucha suerte en sus inversiones.
> Quiero dejar claro que no tengo ningún multinick ni lo voy a tener en un futuro, siempre que he escrito en este foro lo he hecho con mi nick, por lo que no se preocupen por mi, les seguiré leyendo pero no intervendré.
> Son casi 7 años los que han pasado desde que me di de alta en burbuja y siento mi máximo respeto por esta página y considero que hay hilos muy interesantes para leer.
> Mucha suerte.



vete depeche tu que no estás adicto.

esto es basura, nadie sabe nada de bolsa dan mucha pena.


----------



## Namreir (1 Nov 2014)

Pillo sitio en el reino de los trolls


----------



## Garrafón (1 Nov 2014)

Que puta mierda :XX: :XX: :XX: .


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2014)

Buen viaje


----------



## Adicto (1 Nov 2014)

Yo creo que la culpa no es de los trolls, es culpa de la popularización del foro, antes llegar a él era un filtro anti paquetes o pirados, ya fueran trolls o no trolls. Su popularidad a hecho que el foro se "popularice" con lo que hay en otros foros: border lines.

Ojo, los trolls inteligentes son útiles, en este foro los hubo en sus primeros años y dieron vidilla.


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2014)

Sitio pillo en hilo pistico lleno de trolls, protrolls, antitrolls, estafatrolls y cantamañanas que se van para siempre volver.


----------



## jayco (1 Nov 2014)

Edit: Buffff no es este hilo. ::

Fuera trolls? El foro entero es un troleo puro.


----------



## ... (1 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores, simplemente quiero decir que no voy a postear ningún mensaje más, parece ser que molesta que haya hecho algún comentario de opinión en este foro, por lo que ustedes mandan y puesto que no quiero ser motivo de malos rollos en este foro les dejo deseándoles mucha suerte en sus inversiones.
> Quiero dejar claro que no tengo ningún multinick ni lo voy a tener en un futuro, siempre que he escrito en este foro lo he hecho con mi nick, por lo que no se preocupen por mi, les seguiré leyendo pero no intervendré.
> Son casi 7 años los que han pasado desde que me di de alta en burbuja y siento mi máximo respeto por esta página y considero que hay hilos muy interesantes para leer.
> Mucha suerte.



Sería mejor ignorar esos comentarios que se hacen desde el rencor y seguir aportando, pero de todas formas respeto tu decisión.

Aquí estaremos si algún día te apetece analizar un índice o una acción. Nadie está obligado a hacerte caso como si fueses un gurú, cada uno es responsable de sus actos. Es más, si alguien se mete de lleno en un valor porque ha leído que alguien anónimo lo recomienda en un foro de registro abierto... se merece eso y más, por tolai.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Nov 2014)

Me apunto al nuevo mes pero viendo en lo que se ha convertido esto da bastante pereza escribir alguna cosa.


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2014)

P.s............


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Nov 2014)

Siento total empatia por tales sentimientos.
De algyna forma hubieramos querido colgar a Calopez por permitir este desierto.
Pero...oh, siempre hay un pero...
Podremos reportar a los troles y poco a poco conseguir que este hilo quede casi vacio...
Para que puedan volver sus antiguos habitantes.


----------



## h2o ras (2 Nov 2014)

BD, pillo sitio, sin comentario escatologico


----------



## JimTonic (2 Nov 2014)

xavi-tennis-and-music dijo:


> Amigos, perdonen mi burricie y palmaria hijnoranzia. Alguien puede explicar el contexto de este hilo? Que pasa con octubre y noviembre?
> 
> Muy agracedido



1 Tochovista es mi pastor,
nada me falta:
2 en inversiones seguras me hace recostar;
me conduce hacia commodities tranquilas
3 y repara mis fuerzas;
me guía hacia el futuro seguro,
por el honor de su nombre.
4 Aunque vaya por los caminos de Bernanke, Trichet y Solbes,
nada temo, porque tú vas conmigo:
tu vara y tu cayado me protegen.

5 Preparas una mesa ante mí
enfrente de mis enemigos;
me aseguras mis ahorros,
y mi copa rebosa.
6 Tu bondad y tu misericordia me acompañan
todos los días de mi vida,
y habitaré en la casa de Tochovista
por años sin término.


----------



## Don Pedro (2 Nov 2014)

xavi-tennis-and-music dijo:


> Amigos, perdonen mi burricie y palmaria hijnoranzia. Alguien puede explicar el contexto de este hilo? Que pasa con octubre y noviembre?
> 
> Muy agracedido



Existe una costumbre ancestral de crear un hilo cada mes donde entendidos y profanos van comentando el devenir del Ibex35 y las empresas que lo componen (y por añadidura otros índices mundiales), así como opiniones sobre operativas propias y ajenas. De esta manera los hijnorantes como yo aprendíamos algo de bolsa.
De un tiempo a esta parte estos hilos se han ido llenando de moscas cojoneras desplazando a floreros ilustres y otros no tanto, pero que que se han cansado de aguantarles y así está el patio en estos momentos.


----------



## Malvender (2 Nov 2014)

Son lamentables los hilos que mensualmente se abren sobre el IBEX
Hay que pasar páginas y páginas llenas de estupideces para encontrar algún comentario razonado y razonable.
Vamos que ni en forocoches hay tanto subnormal por m2


----------



## Shrewd (2 Nov 2014)

¿es aquí donde se habla de bolsa?



xavi-tennis-and-music dijo:


> Amigos, perdonen mi burricie y palmaria hijnoranzia. Alguien puede explicar el contexto de este hilo? Que pasa con octubre y noviembre?
> 
> Muy agracedido




Te das cuenta de que ese tipo de preguntas solo las puede responder quien se haya empapado de todos los estudios publicados y los haya digerido críticamente, separando el grano de la paja y los sesgos?

Y sabes qué personas no han hecho eso jamás ni piensan hacerlo? 

Sabes quienes lo hemos hecho y lo compartimos con vosotros? :


----------



## mpbk (2 Nov 2014)

restringidme la entrada a este mierda hilo administradores.

nadie sabe nada de bolsa, peleles


----------



## h2o ras (2 Nov 2014)

Sr mpbk esta usted declarado "_persona non grata_", :no:
nos duele mas a nosotros que a usted


----------



## StartingOver (2 Nov 2014)

Mis consejos bolsa USA:

Estamos en la epoca de los dividendos de final del otonio, recomiendo las siguientes para el corto plazo:

XOM, CVX y ARLP

cobrar el dividendo y mantener unas semanas, las tres estan notablemente por debajo de mazimos anuales y en fuerte ascenso. Son sectores injustamente castigados que van recuperandose a marchas forzadas.

saludos


----------



## Shrewd (2 Nov 2014)

BMW X4 xDrive 30d, me encanta. 
La versión diésel de 258 caballos me vuelve loco, relativamente barata (a partir 60.400 euros).


----------



## jayco (2 Nov 2014)




----------



## ... (3 Nov 2014)

Subo el hilo y me piro a currar.

Feliz lunes.


----------



## Shrewd (3 Nov 2014)

Abrimos cortos 10450.

Un poco de oxígeno, suave verde tempranero pero de fondo muy complicado. No entran, ni quieren entrar compras a mp.

Pandoro, pase a hacer el trabajo atrasado.

Elegantly designed.


----------



## Krim (3 Nov 2014)

Bueno, cuantas lagrimitas, que ricas que están. Ha hecho mucho daño este octubre tan "prometedor" y al final tan burlón. Pero animad esa cara, hombre, que el cierre de la semana pasada y este promete...pintan que pronto tendremos una buena caidita. Y al final, eso es lo que os importa ¿verdad? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Nov 2014)

cerraremos el gap 8600 y entonces se dibujara un HCHi :no:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraremos el gap 8600 y entonces se dibujara un HCHi :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Abrimos cortos 10450.
> 
> Un poco de oxígeno, suave verde tempranero pero de fondo muy complicado. No entran, ni quieren entrar compras a mp.
> 
> ...



Hola, paso a saludar en el hilo heredero de los míticos, veo que se habla de carros y pelucos, espero que aunque no haya gráficas ni datos bolsísticos no se pierdan los principios y vuelvo al curro.


----------



## Shrewd (3 Nov 2014)

Cerramos los cortos, 10450-10395,
Lo dejamos por hoy.
La tarde viene peligrosa.
Pandorosa.


----------



## IRobot (3 Nov 2014)

Muy buenas,

Entro para darle el primer thanks al que ha abierto el hilo del mes (vaya como está el patio). 

Por cierto, sobre Endesa que no se ha comentado nada, pero no me parece de recibo el pedir un crédito para pagar un megadividendo el 92% del cual se ha llevado Enel, su principal accionista:

Endesa ¿Dividendo o descapitalización?

Luego dicen que hay déficit de tarifa y tal. Por cierto, menudo pelotazo el de Enel, que compró Endesa en el 2007 (después de todo el lío entre Pizarro, Gas Natural, Eon, Acciona y demás) y en solo 7 años ha amortizado la compra.


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2014)

A por el 1750 aproximadamente en el SP500 hasta el 10 de Diciembre.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Nov 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Entro para darle el primer thanks al que ha abierto el hilo del mes (vaya como está el patio).
> 
> ...





Es usté todo un caballero, de los que ya no quedan! 

Por cierto, alguien esta dentro de Arcelor o pensandoselo?
Me está haciendo ojitos pero tengo dudas.
Ponzi, lees algo de por aquí?:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Nov 2014)

Si no se tuerce la cosa la conquista de MANH de hoy puede ser importante :Baile:


----------



## MUGALARI (3 Nov 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> A por el 1750 aproximadamente en el SP500 hasta el 10 de Diciembre.



A por 1750? Si esta en 2000.Porfi explicese.::


----------



## Skhu (3 Nov 2014)

Yo estoy dentro de Arcelor...entré aprovechando los ultimos recortes y a ver si cumple el objetivo de los 13-14 €

El jueves publica resultados....Parece que van a ser buenos, pero, cuidado que esta es una de los valores mas raros del IBEX

En el hilo de Rankia, hablan de 25-30 €, incluso hay un forero que la ve por encima de los 100 € (no se que se habrá fumado, pero debe ser algo duro)... o tiene un De Lorian que le transporta al futuro


----------



## Seren (3 Nov 2014)

EL ibex muy flojito...después de que se desplumaran bastantes posiciones largas estas se niegan a volver a entrar esperando ahora el gran guano, a pesar de que los mercados han recuperado total estabilidad y quizás no haya tal guano.


----------



## davinci (3 Nov 2014)

Perdón por la intromisión capciosa. La gente que hablaba aquí de bolsa, ¿Ha ido a algún otro sitio a seguir hablando de bolsa? Si alguien está al tanto, por favor que lo diga.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## IRobot (3 Nov 2014)

xavi-tennis-and-music dijo:


> Si, yo ando totalmente desconectado, pero tenia unas Endesas que no vendí en su momento y que habia dejado ahi por tener algo, y anteayer voy y me encuentro que me han hecho un ingreso en cuenta inesperado.
> 
> Vaya sopresa! pero fiscalmente no tiene mucho sentido, entiendo que el dividendo tributa un 23% a partir de 1500 euros, cierto?
> 
> Ahora cabe suponer que la cotizacion de Endesa caiga debido a su mayor endeudamiento? O no?



Los dividendos tributan según su cuantía:

Al 21%, hasta los 6.000 euros
Al 25%, entre los 6.000 y los 24.000 euros
Al 27%, a partir de los 24.000 euros

Ojo, que a partir de 2015 ya desaparece la desgravación de los primeros 1500€.

Sobre Endesa, no la sigo mucho, pero supongo que si están preparando una OPV por el 22% del capital no les interesará que se hunda mucho el valor. Sí que es cierto que alguna casa de análisis le ha bajado la recomendación después de dar el dividendo (Citigroup a 13.5).


----------



## Shrewd (3 Nov 2014)

SP en máximos.
Aquí no se hace rico el que no quiere.







Todo lo imaginable se puede hacer realidad...


----------



## sr.anus (3 Nov 2014)




----------



## Shrewd (3 Nov 2014)

¿Cómo veis Tiffany&Co? 
X2 en un año.
Parece que está retomando la senda hacia máximos.

Luxury&Profitability


----------



## Robopoli (3 Nov 2014)

Están duros los 2020 de nuestro leoncio de cabecera...


----------



## Krim (3 Nov 2014)

Bueno, el viernes el cierre daba un poco de yuyu, pero hoy tampoco se huele ninguna ostia evidente...me da que lo que tenga que pasar lo dejamos para otro día ya.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Nov 2014)

Hola buenas! entro, saludo a la banda, veo que esta Depeche el estafador limpia-cuentas, y me voy por donde he venido.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Nov 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hola buenas! entro, saludo a la banda, veo que esta Depeche el estafador limpia-cuentas, y me voy por donde he venido.
> 
> Buenas noches y buena suerte.



Me alegra leerte Sr. HisHoliness. Ya ves como ha quedado el patio...
Cuídate!


----------



## Shrewd (3 Nov 2014)

Impresionantes resultados. 

"Espectaculares resultados de Tiffany " por EURODEAL, Sociedad de Valores S.A. - The Luxonomist


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2014)

Buenos días gacetillas!! Verdes son los prados hoy...pasten mientras puedan y no se preocupen por eso negro q se mueve entre los árboles...

Vamos a probar un cortico aquí que podemos arriesgar 30 puntos 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (4 Nov 2014)

Y carpatos diciendo que esperaba apertura bajista... en fin, de estafadores vivr este pais.

Krim, vaya momento para el corto, yo esperaria algo mas.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 09:59 ----------

Usa esta dudando, tengo la impresion de que veremos nuevos maximos historicos otra vez hoy.


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2014)

Pues sí, han metido pasta prácticamente según he entrado, pero bueno, si seguimos ahí es que tampoco ha sido para tanto. Si aparecen ventas, puede haber mucha plata.


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2014)

Va a ser que no era tan mala la idea, inversobres . Cubrimos posición con 15 pipos de beneficio seguro y a ver hasta donde nos llevan.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2014)

vamos camino de cerrar el gap 8600 , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2014)

Pues hale, nos vamos con 90 pipos, y ya veremos que hacen los jefes.


----------



## ZuL (4 Nov 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión capciosa. La gente que hablaba aquí de bolsa, ¿Ha ido a algún otro sitio a seguir hablando de bolsa? Si alguien está al tanto, por favor que lo diga.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



¿Rankia quizás?


----------



## Adicto (4 Nov 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión capciosa. La gente que hablaba aquí de bolsa, ¿Ha ido a algún otro sitio a seguir hablando de bolsa? Si alguien está al tanto, por favor que lo diga.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Esto lleva pasando en todo el foro desde hace muchos años... ¿Te podrás creer que antes leía a gente más inteligente que yo y ahora parece que este foro es como forocoches? :|


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10450 en 10280 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (4 Nov 2014)

Habeis visto el brent? Esto acojona.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2014)

No hay mal que por bien no venga , la caida del petrolio sera la caida del socialismo en venezuela :no:

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 15:08 ----------

cerramos larguitos con 20 pipos de plusvi , cargamos cortos 10300 :Baile:


----------



## Seren (4 Nov 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Habeis visto el brent? Esto acojona.



Estamos en un escenario muy distinto a 2008, por aquel entonces cuando empezó a caer el petroleo las bolsas llevaban ya unos cuantos meses en bajada. Digamos que la crisis de los paises desarrollados fue quien hundió el petróleo, y no al revés.

Hoy el SP500, Dax... andan cerca de máximos pero las materias primas ya van en picado. Se viene una crisis de los emergentes exportadores de estas comodities. Y creo que no va afectar en gran medida al mundo desarrollado.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2014)

cerramos cortito 10300 en 10270 y cargamos largos , espero cierre del gap 10600 cuando el drogas hable :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (4 Nov 2014)

Pepinazo en usa incoming.

Cresteando en los maximos.

Hilo podrido, una persona y siete personalidades


----------



## bradomín (4 Nov 2014)

¿Cómo es posible que uno de los mejores y más veteranos hilos del foro haya llegado a esta situación?

¿No hay moderadores?

Una sesión con el cierre de hoy y ni siquiera se comenta....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2014)

EL troleo ha sido la ruina del glorioso hilo :ouch: 

pero aun puede caer mas bajo :rolleye:

resistencia en el 61,8% fibonazi combinada con la mm200 , parece pullback a un canal alcista .

tiene pinta de formar uno de los trucos , el de subir pa bajar , el macd diario se gira a la baja , vamos que los 8600 son casi seguros , mañana abriran justo debajo del central de bollinger y guanazo que te crio


----------



## Bronx (5 Nov 2014)

UP!!!!
Alguien puede recomendar un foro parecido a este, donde seguir aprendiendo...... se me ha jodido la incipiente carrera de broker )

Aunque sea un privado..... que llevo un mes huérfano.

Muchas gracias


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

Sp a maximos historicos.

2050-150.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Nov 2014)

Al hilo le ha pasado como al resto del foro y a la información y la sociedad en general:
¿Cuanto ocupan las noticias troleantes del referendum, consulta, encuesta oloquesea catalana? Como si Manresa fuera el centro del universo.
(Y no hablemos del Eurodiputado Pablemos)

AYER HUBO ELECCIONES AL SENADO ESTADOUNIDENSE.

¿Como afectará eso a las economías y bolsa yanky (Y por extensión al resto)?

Eso sí es importante a nivel mundial, a ver si nos damos cuenta de quien gobierna y manda, mucho más que esta manada de corruptos que nos rodean y parasitan el sistema mientras cuidan del rebaño.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el camino de los 8600 esta despejado , el HCHi es muy probable .


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2014)

Buenas.

¿La victoria de los Republicanos no pudiera ser que fuera buena para el anarosismo? Ayer ganó un 6%...lo mismo llega hasta 3 y todo ::


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Al hilo le ha pasado como al resto del foro y a la información y la sociedad en general:
> ¿Cuanto ocupan las noticias troleantes del referendum, consulta, encuesta oloquesea catalana? Como si Manresa fuera el centro del universo.
> (Y no hablemos del Eurodiputado Pablemos)
> 
> ...



Dicen que han ganado los republicanos. Es un bofeton para el gobierno obamoso, pero de ahi a liarla en los mercados...

No estaria mal.


----------



## pildorator (5 Nov 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> UP!!!!
> Alguien puede recomendar un foro parecido a este, donde seguir aprendiendo...... se me ha jodido la incipiente carrera de broker )
> 
> Aunque sea un privado..... que llevo un mes huérfano.
> ...



Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro a pesar de que lo sigo desde hace tiempo. Estoy igual que tú, con sindrome de abstinencia.:
Mandé algún privado a varios foreros para saber en que otro foro estaban discutiendo de estos temas pero por lo visto todavía no son abiertos al público.

Si alguien es tan amable de decirnos donde acudir.... se lo agradeceriamos. Prometo no ser ningún troll o


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Nov 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿La victoria de los Republicanos no pudiera se que fuera buena para el anarosismo? Ayer ganó un 6%...lo mismo llega hasta 3 y todo ::



Buena para las ANR y el carbón, no se, posiblemente sí aunque depende mucho también de China. 
Pero que será fatal para las renovables y el planeta en general, seguro.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 10:18 ----------




pildorator dijo:


> Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro a pesar de que lo sigo desde hace tiempo. Estoy igual que tú, con sindrome de abstinencia.:
> Mandé algún privado a varios foreros para saber en que otro foro estaban discutiendo de estos temas pero por lo visto todavía no son abiertos al público.
> 
> Si alguien es tan amable de decirnos donde acudir.... se lo agradeceriamos. Prometo no ser ningún troll o



La sabiduría ha sido arrasada por los troleros como los verdes pastos para las gacelas, esperemos que tras el barbecho, vuelva a brotar con las raices vigorosas. 

Escrito desde el plasma o ectoplasma.

Si quiere emigrar, investigue. Creo que unos se han ido a su isla privada, mientras que otros se han dispersado como manifestantes salpicados por el agua de las mangueras de los antidisturbios o las lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Bellot (5 Nov 2014)

Yo no encuentro mucha diferencia entre republicanos y demócratas, mucha menos incluso que entre PP y PSOE. Al final Obama no ha hecho o ha dejado a medio hacer los temas dónde discrepaban los republicanos así que salvo recortes en gasto público no veo ninguna diferencia entre unos y otros.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2014)

La cosa esta clara , la resistencia 61,8% fibonazi 10470 ha sido la tumba de los alcistas y ahora solo queda ir a cerrar el gap 8600 ienso:


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2014)

Paso a saludar a la buena gente que queda por este hilo, creia que ni se había abierto.
Por mi aprte estoy en ebro que ni frio ni calor, menudo peñazo :/

Bueno y como veo que no se comentó , los resultados de Ebro creo que son bastante buenos, creo que está baratísima pero si la pasta no entra pues no nos movemos, algo parecido a lod emuchas en su dia que estaban absurdamente baratas con Técnicas, bme etc, a ver si ponzi se pasa y comenta algo


----------



## pildorator (5 Nov 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Buena para las ANR y el carbón, no se, posiblemente sí aunque depende mucho también de China.
> Pero que será fatal para las renovables y el planeta en general, seguro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 10:18 ----------
> ...



El trabajo de investigación de Sherlock Homes que lleve a cabo desde que hubo fuga masiva no ha dado los frutos esperados . De ahí lo de pedir sopitas.
Si sabes donde puedo buscar con probabilidades de éxito te lo agradecería. (aunque sea por MP)


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿La victoria de los Republicanos no pudiera ser que fuera buena para el anarosismo? Ayer ganó un 6%...lo mismo llega hasta 3 y todo ::



Le van a dar un buen empujón a las carboneras aunque llamemé raro prefiero las que ganan dinero a las que lo pierden... Uno que tiene sus manías.

AHGP Stock Quote | Alliance Holdings GP, L.P. Stock Price (NASDAQ:AHGP) | Nasdaq: AHGP | 4-Traders


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La cosa esta clara , la resistencia 61,8% fibonazi 10470 ha sido la tumba de los alcistas y ahora solo queda ir a cerrar el gap 8600 ienso:



Deja de hacer el ridiculo anormal violado.


----------



## Namreir (5 Nov 2014)

Que carniceria en las materias primas, sobre todo los metaleros.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Nov 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que carniceria en las materias primas, sobre todo los metaleros.



¿Eso es deflacción, rebajas, recortes, ajustes, punto de equilibrio oferta/demanda ..... ?


----------



## Durmiente (5 Nov 2014)

Buenas.

Veo que el hilo se está yendo al garete...

Una pena, la verdad.

Entraré alguna vez para saludar, algún comentario... bueno, poca cosa. 

Espero, de todos modos, que esto alguna vez resurja...

SALUDOS


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

SP, sky is the limit.

Menudo CISco que hay montado hoy eh?a caso creian que iba a mover algo los indices? 

A ver si tenemos un reversal vespertino, ahora sin presiones puede resultar divertido.


----------



## Shrewd (5 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La cosa esta clara , la resistencia 61,8% fibonazi 10470 ha sido la tumba de los alcistas y ahora solo queda ir a cerrar el gap 8600 ienso:


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

Siguen empujando. Los futuros del SP ya pisan maximos historicos otra puta vez y huele a pepinazo esta tarde.

No descarto llegar a los 2100 en este ataque. MM, esto no ha sido mas que un pull un poquito grande.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Y cuidado a las 14:00 y a las 16:00. No es dia para hacer el bobo.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 14:09 ----------

Al dax le molan los 5 digitos.

Algun dia sabremos porque sube el sp de esta manera. 

Aunque algunos ya lo sepan y ganen minoyeh.


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Siguen empujando. Los futuros del SP ya pisan maximos historicos otra puta vez y huele a pepinazo esta tarde.
> 
> No descarto llegar a los 2100 en este ataque. MM, esto no ha sido mas que un pull un poquito grande.
> 
> ...



2100? Ostias, alto pones tú las miras. Vamos a ser prudentes porque hoy aunque se suba mucho, tampoco les veo con mucho volumen, así que ojo no la vayan a liar en la apertura. Bueno, liada ya está, pero me refiero al sentido contrario.


----------



## Shrewd (5 Nov 2014)

Si quieres comprobar lo que te estás perdiendo...
Traders de Éxito

el Primer Capítulo dedicado a José Luis Cárpatos.


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> 2100? Ostias, alto pones tú las miras. Vamos a ser prudentes porque hoy aunque se suba mucho, tampoco les veo con mucho volumen, así que ojo no la vayan a liar en la apertura. Bueno, liada ya está, pero me refiero al sentido contrario.



Nunca subestimes a los putos yankis. Exportan miseria y sacan beneficio de ello.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 15:04 ----------

Alla van, marcando maximos. Tremendo.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 15:07 ----------

Carpatos hablando de que draghi lleve las bolsas al alza el jueves... este chico es deficiente? que cojones llevan haciendo una semana y media? enterate macho, eres tonto.


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2014)

No olvidemos el rango 2020-2024 dado por MM. Estamos ahí. Atentos por si estamos en zona de techo nuevamente.


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> No olvidemos el rango 2020-2024 dado por MM. Estamos ahí. Atentos por si estamos en zona de techo nuevamente.



Ni de los 1650 y las lágrimas de gacelas. Algunos recordamos todo .


----------



## h2o ras (5 Nov 2014)

BME parece que recupera un poco:
Cotización de BOLSAS Y MERCADOS (BME - INVERSION Y SEGUROS) en el Mercado Continuo - Ecobolsa


----------



## Shrewd (5 Nov 2014)

Precioso.







Bulgari launches All Blacks collaboration - Telegraph




> Questor share tip: Imperial Tobacco a solid defensive option
> Imperial Tobacco reports rising profits, excellent cash flow and boasts a 5pc prospective dividend yield, Questor says hold









Questor share tip: Imperial Tobacco a solid defensive option - Telegraph


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

Coño un multi posteando relojes, cada.dia acotas mas eh? quedan pocas opciones ya.


----------



## asador de manteca (5 Nov 2014)

Muy buenos resultados de mapfre, pena no haber comprado más cuando cayó a 2,4. Aumenta dividendo para diciembre 0,06 sumados a los 0,08 repartidos en julio hacen 0,14 en 2014, a ver si esta vez supera los tres euros.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Nov 2014)

Alguien puedes explicar el hostiazo de Athm después de unos resultados cojonudos?

https://www.google.com/finance?cid=555419818364491


----------



## Juan Palomo (5 Nov 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien puedes explicar el hostiazo de Athm después de unos resultados cojonudos?
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=555419818364491



Van a sacar nuevas acciones con lo que el valor de la acción se diluye IMHO


----------



## Kenpachi (5 Nov 2014)

¿Porque han desaparecido los parroquianos de este hilo?


----------



## Namreir (5 Nov 2014)

Kenpachi dijo:


> ¿Porque han desaparecido los parroquianos de este hilo?



Los trolls colonizaron el reino.


----------



## inversobres (5 Nov 2014)

Cierre en maximos usa, apurando niveles y el viernes datos de empleo usa y mañana carasapo.

Brutal...


----------



## Kenpachi (5 Nov 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los trolls colonizaron el reino.




Una lastima.


----------



## tarrito (5 Nov 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NarZS_ESd5U


----------



## sr.anus (5 Nov 2014)

viendo el cierre del sp...






y depaso trolleamos el hilaco


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> viendo el cierre del sp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí, ahí, que se noten los "No-trolls" que tanto aportan . Con foreros así da gusto.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos camino del gap 8600 , que el drogas suelte su rollo y patadon pabajo :no:


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Buenos resultados de Amadeus y Repsol.

Lástima que hoy nos vayamos a los buscar los 10000 con o sin Draghi. 
Aún no está decidido dónde se colocará la parrilla de salida del rally navideño. Me huelo que en los 9800 o menos.

Impressively designed.

Time to celebrate: Patek Philippe's anniversary - Telegraph


----------



## sr.anus (6 Nov 2014)

Yo solo por llevar la contraria al jato, no creo que veamos este año ya los 8k, por encima de los 10500 verdes prados gaceleros, por debajo de 10000 sesion-es de sado. Yo creo en las verdes praderas.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo solo por llevar la contraria al jato, no creo que veamos este año ya los 8k, por encima de los 10500 verdes prados gaceleros, por debajo de 10000 sesion-es de sado. Yo creo en las verdes praderas.



el gap 8600 se va a cerrar y lo hara en na , advertido quedas chaval :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

Muy malas noticias para la industria alemana. Los pedidos de fábrica de la "locomotora de Europa" han arrojado unos datos mucho peores de lo esperado para el mes de septiembre, con un crecimiento de tan solo un 0,8% frente al 2,3% previsto por el consenso de mercado.Según fuentes del ministerio de Economía alemán, "la crisis global y el débil crecimiento europeo" habrían tenido una influencia negativa en el dato. La demanda doméstica ha sido la más perjudicada, con una alarmante caída de un 2,8%, poniendo de manifiesto que el país se encuentra al borde de la recesión, según varios economistas. En cuanto a los pedidos externos, en cambio, han crecido un 3,7%, indicando que son el resto de economías las que estarían sosteniendo a la alemana. Las causas del frenazo se tendrían que buscar, según Thomas Gitzel, economista de VP Bank en las sanciones a Rusia, que habrían "desestabilizado gravemenene la industria alemana". Además apunta este experto a que los meses de invierno serán duros a la luz de estos datos.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien puedes explicar el hostiazo de Athm después de unos resultados cojonudos?
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=555419818364491



Jo.der... lo acabo de ver... Si miras BITA el ostión ha sido importante pero no tanto. Como ya hemos comentado alguna vez este sector, en este país es volátil como la madre que lo parió y ATHM en concreto aún más.
Por si te fuera de utilidad los niveles probables son estos:

S1 $42.54
S2 $39.35
S3 $31.37

R1 $52.90
R2 $56.60

Viendo la gráfica desde que salieron a bolsa ha habido un coitus interruptus del cup w/handle que estaba formando.
Por otro lado si tu objetivo es a largo plazo no sería raro que hiciera un x2 desde el nivel actual en un par de años.
Suerte


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Crédit Agricole y Société Générale. 

Oh,là,là.

CREDIT AGRICOLE : Crédit agricole et SocGen en baisse après leur T3, infos et conseils valeur FR0000045072, ACA - Les Echos Bourse

Crédit Agricole; nouvelle provision pour litige après des bénéfices en hausse

La France... SHAPE YOUR TIME

Fine watches- Luxury watches - Cartier


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

Cerramos cortos y abrimos largos intradiarios :Baile:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 10:52 ----------

ha rebotado en el central de bollinger en diario , buena pinta para los alcistas , a ver que dice el drogas , lo mismo de aqui al viernes cerramos el gap 10600 ienso:


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

A la espera del carasapo.

Ya se han fulminado 70+ pipos de bajada. Vuelta y a ver maximos.

10.300 en breves...?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

creo que estamos en un gran canal bajista , subiremos hasta los 10500 nuevamente para guanear luego unas 4 sesiones e ir de nuevo parriba a cerrar el gap 10600 el vencimiento y luego a por la parte baja del gran canal bajista , cerrando el gap 8600 la quincena de enero ienso:


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

Maquina de rumores a tope a estas horas.

Tened cuidado que con cualquier tonteria meten el hachazo a las cuentas.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 12:56 ----------

Ala, 10.300. Tienen la intencion de tenerlo bien arriba para cuando hable el carasapo borracho.


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Futuros USA en rojo y el terreno preparado para el pesimismo desde hace días.

Que si hay desencuentro BCE-Alemania, que si Draghi se quiere ir...

Diga lo que diga el BCE, le van a meter un meneo a la baja a esto que no quedará un SL sin violentar.

Vaselina y a disfrutar.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

bueno cargamos cortos con tres cullons ienso:


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Tesla multiplica por 3 sus pérdidas. -$190M

Me encanta el modelo S.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

¿Que pasó? :::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

Drogas , quien te a visto y quien te ve , es parlar y tirar los indices que da gustito :Aplauso:


----------



## jaialro (6 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Drogas , quien te a visto y quien te ve , es parlar y tirar los indices que da gustito :Aplauso:



Pero si han salido disparados. Hasta el infinito y mas alla.


----------



## Namreir (6 Nov 2014)

Ummmmmm, que ha pasado?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

Peponismo: Un huevo colgando y el otro lo mismo


----------



## Kenpachi (6 Nov 2014)

jaialro dijo:


> Pero si han salido disparados. Hasta el infinito y mas alla.



El Euro discrepa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

El BCE sigue abierto a tomar más medidas

La institución dice que hay unanimidad en el Consejo para tomar más medidas si las perspectivas de inflación se deterioran. Además, Draghi va un paso más allá: indica que ya se ha encargado el diseño de estas medidas.

El BCE ha encargado el diseño de más medidas

Draghi refuerza así el compromiso del consejo de seguir actuando si es necesario con más herramientas acordes con su mandato. *Interesante la mirada de Draghi y el silencio *antes de continuar con su discurso tras haber dicho esto :8:.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 14:42 ----------

La mirada y el silencio de Draghi...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2014)

Massive assbreaking...Madre mía.


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Me parece que el cohete se está dando la vuelta.

Mantengan los cinturones de seguridad colocados.

El € y el Brent se hunden.


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

El borracho ha dicho lo que todos querian oir, palabras y palabras.

Ale a subir, usa la va a liar hoy.

No caben mas tontos en el bce.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 14:51 ----------

10.500 en la apertura americana.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 14:52 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Massive assbreaking...Madre mía.



Ya no quedan tan lejos los 2100 no? 

Los huevos pelados al final hacen pensar mal de todo cristo.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 14:56 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Drogas , quien te a visto y quien te ve , es parlar y tirar los indices que da gustito :Aplauso:



Lo cual demuestra que te falta el canto de un folio para ser subnormal del todo, a ti y a tu personaje detras. Intoxicador.

Calopez debes tener la polla y el culo como la patena.


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Destino: máximos históricos.
Cárpatos la ha clavado.


----------



## Norske (6 Nov 2014)

Quien se va a máximos históricos? Las americanas ya lo han conseguido y las bolsas europeas solo quizás el dax, porque el resto...están muy pero que muy lejos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Me parece que el cohete se está dando la vuelta.
> 
> Mantengan los cinturones de seguridad colocados.
> 
> El € y el Brent se hunden.



se dara la vuelta porque se ha cerrado el gap 3136 del eurostoxxx50


----------



## jaialro (6 Nov 2014)

Viene un tormenton de cojones.El margin debt de Usa esra en niveles de locura, eso es mordor, ed un dato que no sale por ahi pero es algo que va a desencadenar unas bajadas de la ostia puta.Avisados estais, grabarse a fuego el margin debt y stock loan.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

vale :rolleye:


----------



## Seren (6 Nov 2014)

Con un euro por debajo de 1,25 es muy complicado hundir las bolsas europeas, hundir me refiero a más de 1000 puntos abajo.

Otra historia diferente es que hagan los americanos, los escenarios pueden cambiar, por ejemplo ellos bajar y nosotros laterales, o ellos planos y nosotros subir.

No veo desplome del Ibex


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2014)

Vaya dos dias de furia desatada lleva la anarrosa,100 sesiones como esta y salgo del rojo :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

ahora si que nos vamos a los 8600 , el gap del ibex quedara para pullback del HCHi :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya dos dias de furia desatada lleva la anarrosa,100 sesiones como esta y salgo del rojo :baba:



La victoria republicana...


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Tesla multiplica por 3 sus pérdidas. -$190M
> 
> Me encanta el modelo S.



Sería una buena excusa para desplomarse, pero sube un 5% y vuelve a superar los 240 $

ECHO DE MENOS LINEAS EXPERTAS


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

chavales al tren del guano , ultimo aviso :baba:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

Se acabó la fiesta. Circulen.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

que guano mas maravilloso nos espera :o

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 16:15 ----------

200 pipos de mecha , sin duda es un enterramiento de pico clarisimo :Baile:


----------



## Se vende (6 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que guano mas maravilloso nos espera :o



Todo el mundo largo, acaba de dar la señal.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

los 8600 son inevitables , como inevitable es la destruccion de los alcistillas :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2014)

La verdad es que la vela diaria va a quedar horrible.


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La verdad es que la vela diaria va a quedar horrible.



También iba a quedar horrible (para los merengones) el marcador en Lisboa, y mira como pasó. Y no sé a ti, pero a mi la pauta de volumen me sale alcistérrima


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Drogas , quien te a visto y quien te ve , es parlar y tirar los indices que da gustito :Aplauso:





jaialro dijo:


> Pero si han salido disparados. Hasta el infinito y mas alla.



Me zampe una lata de medio litro y ya veia el simbolo del menos - delante de la cifra :ouch:


----------



## Garrafón (6 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Tesla multiplica por 3 sus pérdidas. -$190M
> 
> Me encanta el modelo S.



Y sube un 6% porque vende un 42% mas (en Noruega es líder de ventas desbancando al WW Golf), las pérdidas vienen del i+d+i, lo cual es bueno.
Apple la tiene en el punto de mira para comprar.


----------



## Shrewd (6 Nov 2014)

Apuesta arriesgada. 
Debería superar la SMA50, y con volumen, para entrar y buscar salida en la parte alta del canal creciente.



Garrafón dijo:


> Y sube un 6% porque vende un 42% mas (en Noruega es líder de ventas desbancando al WW Golf), las pérdidas vienen del i+d+i, lo cual es bueno.
> Apple la tiene en el punto de mira para comprar.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Apuesta arriesgada.
> Debería superar la SMA50, y con volumen, para entrar y buscar salida en la parte alta del canal creciente.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Esassss rayitasssssss

Arriesgado sí que es, pero a mí me gusta (incluso para los nietos), he hecho dos entradas una buena y otra peor, pero si se fuera a la parte alta de ese canal ....... :baba:


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

Y el sp marcando maximos cada minuto.

Que rision. 2050 es cuestion de ponerse.

El vix en busca de minimos diarios, cierre del sp en supermaximos? 2030...


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y el sp marcando maximos cada minuto.
> 
> Que rision. 2050 es cuestion de ponerse.
> 
> El vix en busca de minimos diarios, cierre del sp en supermaximos? 2030...



Me huelo q no nos libra ni el tato de un cierre así. A ver si mañana dan opción de entrada

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

Y se follaron los 2030. Cierran en maximos diarios e historicos.

Los niveles de mm a la mierda. Que cerquita de los 50.

Mañana mas.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 22:04 ----------

Proxima parada 2050, a lo mejor con correcciones de por medio.

Mañana datos de empleo en usa asi que toca revuelo de nuevo. Mas gasolina


----------



## atlanterra (6 Nov 2014)

Estos Yankies hacen lo que quieren, como quieren y cuando quieren. Lo tienen todo programado. Son los amos, los reyes del tablero.


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2014)

El vix entrando en los 13,xx. Se acerca la tormenta.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2014)

Miren al sp, mas fiesta. Jur jur.

Dew.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2014)

Estimados mittaleros, para aquellos que sufrís, como yo, las arcelores en silencio:



> Resultados de ArcelorMittal: la pérdida de enero a septiembre se reduce hasta 131 millones de dólare
> 08:32 - 07/11/2014MADRID, 07 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- ArcelorMittal, el gigante siderúrgico, acaba de presentar sus resultados correspondientes a los nueve primeros meses del año. CUENTA DE RESULTADOS Las ventas totales han aumentado hasta 60.559 millones de dólares, desde los 59.592 millones de dólares presentados en los nueve primeros meses de 2013. El EBITDA ha subido hasta 5.422 millones de dólares, frente a los 4.978 millones de dólares del año pasado. El beneficio operativo se ha duplicado, hasta 2.465 millones desde 1.233 millones de dólares. La pérdida neta se ha reducido hasta 131 millones de dólares desde la pérdida de 1.318 millones de dólares de los nueve primeros meses de 2013. VALORACIÓN El presidente y consejero delegado de la compañía, Lakshmi N. Mittal, ha comentado que “estos resultados muestran la mejoría considerable de nuestros negocios del acero, que han contrarrestado la caída de los precios del hierro. Europa ha registrado un sólido trimestre, que refleja unas mejores condiciones y nuestros esfuerzos de optimización. No preveo un deterioro de nuestro comportamiento en el cuarto trimestre, por lo que estamos bien posicionados para conseguir un EBITDA anual superior a 7.000 millones de dólares”.


----------



## ZionWatch (7 Nov 2014)

Salvo desplome (again) pinta buen futuro para mis dos inversiones a largo en el IBEX: Gamesa y Arcelor.


----------



## javiorz (7 Nov 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Salvo desplome (again) pinta buen futuro para mis dos inversiones a largo en el IBEX: Gamesa y Arcelor.



A cuanto llevas las gamesa? :Aplauso:

Yo estoy por entrar a 8 a largo largo, espero no sea muy tarde :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2014)

Hoy hay vencimiento de divisas no?? va a haber movimiento entonces.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Salvo desplome (again) pinta buen futuro para mis dos inversiones a largo en el IBEX: Gamesa y Arcelor.



el desplome es inminente chavalin :fiufiu:


----------



## ZionWatch (7 Nov 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> A cuanto llevas las gamesa? :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo estoy por entrar a 8 a largo largo, espero no sea muy tarde :ouch:



A 7,59 las pillé.

Yo no creo que sea tarde, parece que ya ha corregido el subidón de 2013 y se prepara para volver a subir. Por otro lado, sus resultados vienen siendo excelentes y su negocio tiene muy buenas perspectivas de futuro.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Me huelo q no nos libra ni el tato de un cierre así. A ver si mañana dan opción de entrada
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, no me entusiasma como ha llegado, pero puede ser la oportunidad. Enviding con mucho miedo .


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2014)

esto se va los 8600 krill :8:


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Ante todo, no se me ponga alcista, jato, que la cagamos .


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2014)

8600 en dos semanas :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2014)

Los banquitos están tocados. Desde la publicación de los maravillosos resultados de los test de stress y las impresionantes cuentas trimestrales no hacen más que bajar y arrastrar a todo ralph con ellos.


----------



## elpatatero (7 Nov 2014)

Cerramos cortos y metemos largos con dos cullons ienso:


----------



## Teniente General Videla (7 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8600 en dos semanas :Baile:



Dios te oiga.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. violeteado he sido.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2014)

Rusia invade "oficialmente" Ucrania.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2014)

Meneito...



> EEUU crea 214.000 empleos en octubre, menos de lo previsto, pero la tasa de paro cae al 5,8%.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Meneito...



Ahí, ahí, el dato completamente ambiguo para que según se tenga planeado se interprete como la Quinta señal del Acopalipsis o el inicio de la Edad Dorada


----------



## Seren (7 Nov 2014)

Futuros americanos vienen en positivo, batiendo records.

Pobrecito ibex como lo trolean, que quiere bajar y bajar y no le dejan

---------- Post added 07-nov-2014 at 14:54 ----------

Los cuatro leoncios que lo manejan no quieren devolverle la pasta a los incautos que la perdieron este mes atras


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Futuros americanos vienen en positivo, batiendo records.
> 
> Pobrecito ibex como lo trolean, que quiere bajar y bajar y no le dejan
> 
> ...



Hombre, no sé, yo diría que le están dejando bajar bien a gustico. Otra cosa es cuanto tiempo le dejen, pero vamos, un 2.3% de caída, no está mal, hoyga.


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Nov 2014)

A ver que cojones dice la Yellen, pero el Ibex en barras de 15min tiene un hch, del cual ya se ha roto la clavicular con proyeccion a los 9800. Por otra parte ahora mismo esta en la base del canal alcistilla. 

Alguien esta siguiendo el HCHi de Mapre? mejor me espero al Lunes...


----------



## Seren (7 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Hombre, no sé, yo diría que le están dejando bajar bien a gustico. Otra cosa es cuanto tiempo le dejen, pero vamos, un 2.3% de caída, no está mal, hoyga.



Pues si, al final hoy le están dando bien. Esta claro que quienes lo mueven no han decidido aún entrar de nuevo


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Pues si, al final hoy le están dando bien. Esta claro que quienes lo mueven no han decidido aún entrar de nuevo



Algo de pasta sí parece que esté entrando en plan ninja, pero vamos, nada que ellos mismos no puedan desmontar en 10 minutos. ¿A qué hora habla la Yellen?


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Algo de pasta sí parece que esté entrando en plan ninja, pero vamos, nada que ellos mismos no puedan desmontar en 10 minutos. ¿A qué hora habla la Yellen?



Ya lo ha hecho y mira para que ha servido. Le han dado la vuelta al sp. Hasta vencimientos no hay nada que hacer.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2014 at 17:38 ----------

Lo del ibex no ha sido mas que un anzuelo.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2014)

Vix en minimos diarios y rozando los 13. A ver si por suerte rebota por estos lares.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2014)

Vix cerro en minimos diarios y el sp cierre maximo historico.

Tremendo.


----------



## Namreir (7 Nov 2014)

No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me tiene acojonado, recueddo que no hace mucho bromeaba por aqui con el SP en los 2.500 o incluso los 3.500. Realmente son descartables? Y despues?


----------



## Krim (8 Nov 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me tiene acojonado, recueddo que no hace mucho bromeaba por aqui con el SP en los 2.500 o incluso los 3.500. Realmente son descartables? Y despues?



Pero hombre, si no puede haber mercado alcista en una economía deflacionaria deprimida!!! XDDD.

Ya en serio.... Pues por descartable, nada lo es pero a mi no me gusta mirar tan a largo plazo en índices. Aparte que, ciertamente, da un miedo que para que.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shrewd (8 Nov 2014)

Dollar slips, global stocks flat after U.S. jobs data

The dollar slipped and global equity markets were little changed on Friday after the U.S. jobs report for October trailed expectations even while showing solid growth, taking the edge off a months-long rally in both the greenback and stocks...

Dollar slips, global stocks flat after U.S. jobs data | Reuters


Jaguar. Stylish.


----------



## Shrewd (8 Nov 2014)

Sólo un cobarde tiene miedo al futuro.



> Growing Economy Doesn’t Guarantee Stock Gains
> Most Economic Indicators Have Little Value in Predicting the Market’s Future Course
> 
> The bottom line: What the economy is doing today tells us very little about what stocks might do tomorrow. In fact, no single metric, even the most intuitive, tells us much about where stocks might go next. Assuming this year’s strong economic numbers bode well for stocks may seem logical, but history just doesn’t back it up.



Growing Economy Doesn



Krim dijo:


> Pero hombre, si no puede haber mercado alcista en una economía deflacionaria deprimida!!! XDDD.
> 
> Ya en serio.... Pues por descartable, nada lo es pero a mi no me gusta mirar tan a largo plazo en índices.* Aparte que, ciertamente, da un miedo que para que.*




*Watches That Only Keep Time*









http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/03/fashion/watches-that-only-keep-time.html?ref=fashion&_r=0


----------



## inversobres (9 Nov 2014)

Multi sigue con relojes, hay hay po... joder que no que tonterias tengo.


----------



## Shrewd (9 Nov 2014)

Entrevista: Martyn Hole, jefe de inversiones de Capital Group

“Vemos más potencial en la Bolsa europea que en EEUU”

â€œVemos mÃ¡s potencial en la Bolsa europea que en EEUUâ€ | Mercados | Cinco DÃ*as
















Easy Rider: Indian Scout Is a Perfect First Motorcycle - WSJ - WSJ


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Nov 2014)

Ahora que ha llegado el frio no me importaría poder escaparme una semanita a un sitio así:

<a href="http://imgur.com/EZmkrMe"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/EZmkrMe.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Shrewd (9 Nov 2014)

El canalillo. 
Si se respeta, el rally navideño nos llevará a máximos anuales.








2014 SUV - Nueva era Discovery - Nuevo Land Rover Discovery Sport | Land Rover Spain | España (Español)


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Nov 2014)

Ya nadie habla de las carboneras???

están subiendo como la espuma...


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Dollar slips, global stocks flat after U.S. jobs data
> 
> The dollar slipped and global equity markets were little changed on Friday after the U.S. jobs report for October trailed expectations even while showing solid growth, taking the edge off a months-long rally in both the greenback and stocks...
> 
> ...




Hablando de coches...os dejo una acción que a priori parece bastante barata

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LSE/RR.-Rollsroyce_gp

Rolls Royce


----------



## Durmiente (10 Nov 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Ya nadie habla de las carboneras???
> 
> están subiendo como la espuma...



Esto parece definitivamente hundido...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Nov 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de coches...os dejo una acción que a priori parece bastante barata
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LSE/RR.-Rollsroyce_gp
> 
> Rolls Royce



Ponzi, aprovechando tu paso por aquí te quería preguntar por Arcelor.
Que demonios le pasa? No hace más que dar sustos y no parece que carbure.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 14:38 ----------




burbujito1982 dijo:


> Ya nadie habla de las carboneras???
> 
> están subiendo como la espuma...



No hay nada que hablar de un valor seguro como las Anarrosas ::

Ahora en serio, conservo unas anarrositas y me las voy a quedar pase lo que pase. De aquí al cielo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, aprovechando tu paso por aquí te quería preguntar por Arcelor.
> Que demonios le pasa? No hace más que dar sustos y no parece que carbure.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 14:38 ----------
> ...



Pues que les va a costar subir, piensa que vienen de una situacion con mucha deuda y perdiendo dinero por culpa de la sobrecapacidad, el mercado aun tiene miedo a las acereras-mineras. En bolsa tardara en llegar a su precio (18-22 eu),mínimo 3 años y tampoco es que el ebola este ayudando. No es una acción fácil.
Yo hoy he entrado en Telefonica y Catalana occidente


----------



## Krim (10 Nov 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de coches...os dejo una acción que a priori parece bastante barata
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LSE/RR.-Rollsroyce_gp
> 
> Rolls Royce



Un apuntito, Rolls Royce no son simplemente coches, de hecho, es una de los fabricantes más conocidos de turbinas de gas, y no sé cuanto representa eso de su % de negocio (Fijo que ponzi lo averigua en un momentito), pero puede ser importante a la hora de plantearse las perspectivas.


----------



## Norske (10 Nov 2014)

El VIX está en un momento muy interesante.

Desde el mínimo del 7 de julio de 10,32 ha ido encadenando 3 mínimos crecientes en julio, agosto y septiembre. La corrección desde los máximos del 15 octubre del VIX está llevando la bajada a chocar contra esta línea de tendencia creciente, entorno a 13. Si la rompe a la baja confirmaría la ruptura de máximos historicos y llevaría al SP500 mucho más arriba en una nueva fase de calma chicha de los mercados. Pero si choca contra la línea de tendencia y rebota el VIX al alza, podemos ver una nueva temporada de turbulencias.


----------



## C.BALE (10 Nov 2014)

Norske dijo:


> El VIX está en un momento muy interesante.
> 
> Desde el mínimo del 7 de julio de 10,32 ha ido encadenando 3 mínimos crecientes en julio, agosto y septiembre. La corrección desde los máximos del 15 octubre del VIX está llevando la bajada a chocar contra esta línea de tendencia creciente, entorno a 13. Si la rompe a la baja confirmaría la ruptura de máximos historicos y llevaría al SP500 mucho más arriba en una nueva fase de calma chicha de los mercados. Pero si choca contra la línea de tendencia y rebota el VIX al alza, podemos ver una nueva temporada de turbulencias.



Un grafico please! que es interesante lo que dices8:


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Un apuntito, Rolls Royce no son simplemente coches, de hecho, es una de los fabricantes más conocidos de turbinas de gas, y no sé cuanto representa eso de su % de negocio (Fijo que ponzi lo averigua en un momentito), pero puede ser importante a la hora de plantearse las perspectivas.



Asi es,no tengo los datos exactos pero no creo que el negocio de coches supere el 30% de la cifra de negocio. Su principal negocio es el de las turbinas y el de motores de avion q por cierto es muy rentable

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 15:25 ----------

La razon por la que he entrado en catalana es que aun sus resultados no estan reflejando el potencial de groupama y sobre todo el de credito y caucion.Credito y caucion practicamente es un oligopolio, con rentabilidades sobre el capital empleado muy por encima del negocio asegurador tradicional


----------



## Topongo (10 Nov 2014)

Ostras, aprovechando que está ponzi por aquí y que ebro presentó resultados hace poco (yo creo que buenos, pero la acción no espabila) te pregunto por ella, yo estoy dentro para no muy largo plazo, pero me planteo meter parte en la cartera de largo.

Sobre lo de credito y caución, con la situación e incobrables que tendrá por debajo de las alfombras de polizas antiguas, no crees que puede ser un problema?
Se que ahora andan con mucho más ojo en la renovación de polizas y demás pero han tenido que comerse pufos bastante elegantes.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostras, aprovechando que está ponzi por aquí y que ebro presentó resultados hace poco (yo creo que buenos, pero la acción no espabila) te pregunto por ella, yo estoy dentro para no muy largo plazo, pero me planteo meter parte en la cartera de largo.
> 
> Sobre lo de credito y caución, con la situación e incobrables que tendrá por debajo de las alfombras de polizas antiguas, no crees que puede ser un problema?
> Se que ahora andan con mucho más ojo en la renovación de polizas y demás pero han tenido que comerse pufos bastante elegantes.



Ebro estos meses ha cotizado a un precio muy ajustado, ahora con estas caidas tiene un margen del 15%-20%,pero no mucho mas.Yo soy de la opinion que prefiero jugar esa carta a traves de alba ya que compras ebro a un precio mas barato.Sobre credito y caucion es justamente por eso mismo, a riesgo de recibir algunas criticas creo que el sector privado dentro de la economia española esta mejorando considerablemente. Una aseguradora como cyc si o si se va a ver beneficiada.Pondre algunos ejemplo, nhh debe 600 mill menos ,prisa ha vendido digital plus y parte de mediaset asi q la deuda se esta reestructurando, en fcc ha entrado nuevo capital, sacyr esta consiguiendo dinero a traves de repsol,repsol con lo que le ha pasado en argentina tiene una buena caja,iberdrola o tef tambien han reducido sus deudas, acs ni de lejos debe lo que debia hace 3 años y asi podria seguir un buen rato.En su dia estuve a punto de entrar en bk por la aseguradora que esconden en sus entrañas "linea directa" pero no ande rapido.


----------



## Topongo (10 Nov 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ebro estos meses ha cotizado a un precio muy ajustado, ahora con estas caidas tiene un margen del 15%-20%,pero no mucho mas.Yo soy de la opinion que prefiero jugar esa carta a traves de alba ya que compras ebro a un precio mas barato.Sobre credito y caucion es justamente por eso mismo, a riesgo de recibir algunas criticas creo que el sector privado dentro de la economia española esta mejorando considerablemente. Una aseguradora como cyc si o si se va a ver beneficiada.Pondre algunos ejemplo, nhh debe 600 mill menos ,prisa ha vendido digital plus y parte de mediaset asi q la deuda se esta reestructurando, en fcc ha entrado nuevo capital, sacyr esta consiguiendo dinero a traves de repsol,repsol con lo que le ha pasado en argentina tiene una buena caja,iberdrola o tef tambien han reducido sus deudas, acs ni de lejos debe lo que debia hace 3 años y asi podria seguir un buen rato.En su dia estuve a punto de entrar en bk por la aseguradora que esconden en sus entrañas "linea directa" pero no ande rapido.



Gracias Ponzi, como siempre un placer leerte, ebro en principio era para salirme en unos dias /semanas espero bien, lo de alba como ha comentado algun forero tiene el "problema" del poco dividendo que reparte.


Lo de credito y caución no lo digo tanto por las grandes sino por las miles de medianas y pequeñas que van dejando pufos e incobrables desde hace años ya, entiendo que lo peor en este sentido ha pasado (desde el punto de vista de resultados para CyC) puesto que las condiciones ahora son bastante más exigentes.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi, como siempre un placer leerte, ebro en principio era para salirme en unos dias /semanas espero bien, lo de alba como ha comentado algun forero tiene el "problema" del poco dividendo que reparte.
> 
> 
> Lo de credito y caución no lo digo tanto por las grandes sino por las miles de medianas y pequeñas que van dejando pufos e incobrables desde hace años ya, entiendo que lo peor en este sentido ha pasado (desde el punto de vista de resultados para CyC) puesto que las condiciones ahora son bastante más exigentes.



Ebro esta muy bien gestionada , y la bolsa yo creo que ya lo esta descontando, ahora yo siendo accionista estaria muy tranquilo.lo importante no son los dividendos si no el bpa y que se hace con ese beneficio.Sobre cyc yo espero que si, llevamos 7 años de fuego purificador. Las miles de pequeñas y medianas empresas que han sobrevivido ya sea por A o por B, han ahorrado o se han quitado deudas,el motivo es que los bancos no prestaban a tipos competitivos ni a su familia.Sobre que se hace con el bpa mira por ejemplo catalana estos años ha utilizado ese dinero para incrementar su posicion en cyc y para comprar groupama.Tambien me pego buenas galletas Topongo


----------



## Lukatovic (10 Nov 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Un apuntito, Rolls Royce no son simplemente coches, de hecho, es una de los fabricantes más conocidos de turbinas de gas, y no sé cuanto representa eso de su % de negocio (Fijo que ponzi lo averigua en un momentito), pero puede ser importante a la hora de plantearse las perspectivas.



RR vendió hace años su división de automóviles a BMW...


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> RR vendió hace años su división de automóviles a BMW...



Pero aun asi aun estan implicados en parte de la fabricacion igual que con bentley.Lo que no se las condiciones exactas del trato pero no fue una venta corriente.Lo que hay q valorar de RR es sobre todo su negocio de turbinas y sus acuerdos con airbus o su division de defensa.Se mueve en sectores muy rentables y donde tampoco hay mucha competencia


----------



## inversobres (10 Nov 2014)

La trampa del ibex del viernes a medida.

Todo recuperado y usa aun mas arriba... 

El sp va a tocar los 2050 pienso que con seguridad.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 17:28 ----------

Por cierto o mucho cambia hoy esto o el vix se va a buscar minimos anteriores.

Ya ha roto los 13 hacia abajo. Los 2050-2100 sp nada descabellados.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Topongo a esto me refería con Catalana y crédito y caución

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2014/10/30/mercados/1414683505_060629.html

Estan recuperando margenes y poniendo en rentabilidad el negocio del seguro de crédito.


----------



## Shrewd (10 Nov 2014)

Las carboneras continúan imparables.
ANR un -8%. ACI un -9%.














Alguien ha dicho Rolls Royce? :baba::baba:

*Wraith is a car for the curious, the confident and the bold.*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Nov 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que les va a costar subir, piensa que vienen de una situacion con mucha deuda y perdiendo dinero por culpa de la sobrecapacidad, el mercado aun tiene miedo a las acereras-mineras. En bolsa tardara en llegar a su precio (18-22 eu),mínimo 3 años y tampoco es que el ebola este ayudando. No es una acción fácil.
> Yo hoy he entrado en Telefonica y Catalana occidente



Arcelor, no tiene ventaja competitiva respecto al resto, existe una sobrecapacidad persistente en la industria del acero y el bajo precio del mineral de hierro agrava la situación. Las bolsas en máximos y la acción debil, debil (no solo en el Ibex..) 

Hay que estar donde esta el dinero, por mucho que mires los balances nunca tienes toda la información. 

Si la bolsa sigue subiendo quizás arcelor se vaya a 15e, o quizás siga lateral.... Sigue el rastro del dinero


----------



## Shrewd (10 Nov 2014)

A MT de momento ni con un palo.

Zona muerta, agujero negro.



















---------- Post added 10-nov-2014 at 21:18 ----------

A veces, no siempre, la gráfica lo dice todo. Con una claridad meridiana.

Catalana Occidente. Huid, malditos. ::









ponzi dijo:


> Topongo a esto me refería con Catalana y crédito y caución
> 
> El seguro de crédito impulsa el beneficio de Catalana Occidente | Mercados | Cinco Días
> 
> Estan recuperando margenes y poniendo en rentabilidad el negocio del seguro de crédito.



Video : Jaguar joins the Bloodhound race - Telegraph


----------



## inversobres (10 Nov 2014)

2040 a la una, a las dos... y a las diez.

Que deje pollastrico hay por aqui.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2014)

Yo ya no estoy en Arcelor, creo que con la volatilidad de estos últimos meses hay negocios bastante buenos a precios atractivos. Digo lo mismo que comente sobre Arcelor en su día, es una empresa que esta en mitad de una reestructuracion y que están haciendo las cosas bien,hay que tener paciencia, no se puede pensar en arcelor para plazos menores a 3 años. Es un negocio regulero pero que esta cotizando a la mitad de lo que les correspondería, no hay mas de donde sacar.

Y si que hay algunas cosas que diferencian a Arcelor del resto
1) Es propietaria de una de las minas de hierro mas rentables del mundo, justamente en Liberia
2)es la unica acerera global
3)La sobrecapacidad se esta reduciendo igual que sus niveles de endeudamiento

Sobre Catalana estoy muy tranquilo, es un negocio que a resultados normalizados esta cotizando a per 7 y sin deuda.


----------



## juan35 (10 Nov 2014)

Hola, como veis Bankia y Mapfre. Gracias


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Nov 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ya no estoy en Arcelor, creo que con la volatilidad de estos últimos meses hay negocios bastante buenos a precios atractivos. Digo lo mismo que comente sobre Arcelor en su día, es una empresa que esta en mitad de una reestructuracion y que están haciendo las cosas bien,hay que tener paciencia, no se puede pensar en arcelor para plazos menores a 3 años. Es un negocio regulero pero que esta cotizando a la mitad de lo que les correspondería, no hay mas de donde sacar.
> 
> Y si que hay algunas cosas que diferencian a Arcelor del resto
> 1) Es propietaria de una de las minas de hierro mas rentables del mundo, justamente en Liberia
> ...



Creo que has de marcarte unos margenes de entrada mas ajustados, como ves e.on y el sector eléctrico en general?


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

Japan power, nikkei disparado. Sp detras, 2050 alla vamos.


----------



## Shrewd (11 Nov 2014)

Cárpatos da subidas para hoy.
Yo también, visto el Nikkei y el cierre de USA.

Apertura en Europa. Situacin general.


*Elegant, not casual. *


Armani Collezioni hombre, Otoño Invierno 2010 | Showroom Stilo


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

10.450. Trolleada.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Japan power, nikkei disparado. Sp detras, 2050 alla vamos.



Japón ha tomado el relevo de USA, por lógica el SP debería estar llegando a su límite, mientras que Europa tiene que esperar.
Claro que, mirado en plan consporanoico y tal, política economía planificada y coordinada por los bancos centrales. (Por cierto coincidiendo con noticias como la foto de Abe y MaoSeTun, DenXiaoPin, o como se llame el chino de ahora)


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Japón ha tomado el relevo de USA, por lógica el SP debería estar llegando a su límite, mientras que Europa tiene que esperar.
> Claro que, mirado en plan consporanoico y tal, política economía planificada y coordinada por los bancos centrales. (Por cierto coincidiendo con noticias como la foto de Abe y MaoSeTun, DenXiaoPin, o como se llame el chino de ahora)



Ahi esta el tema.

Todo esto nos da una idea de lo que se ha devaluado toda divisa viviente en la tierra. No hay moneda que valga algo ahora mismo. 

Dicen que la popularidad de Abe se va al cuerno y ellos lo celebran con subidas por que el "otro" bla bla.


----------



## Namreir (11 Nov 2014)

Y el Ibex el mejor indice de europa, la van a terminar liando con tanto papelito suelto por el mundo. Lo jodido es que uno nunca sabe cuando puede petar todo.


----------



## Shrewd (11 Nov 2014)

Lack of stamina, guys.
Pesimismo enfermizo. Irreal, ficticio. 

Macroeconomía mundial en perfecto estado de salud.
El dinero vale porque los bancos centrales se han puesto de acuerdo en que así sea.

Oportunidad que están dando los mercados para hacerse de oro. 
Carpe diem.
Dejad que los madmaxistas sin clase ni aspiraciones escupan su odio hacia los que sabemos disfrutar de lo que el mundo tiene que ofrecer.
Carpe diem.

Breitling Releases Its Newest Fashion Watch—the Men's Galactic 44

*Breitling Releases Its Newest Fashion Watch: the Men's Galactic 44*








_*Teiimo's Intelligent Iilation Jacket is Made for Classic Car Enthusiasts*_







Teiimo's Intelligent Iilation Jacket is Made for Classic Car Enthusiasts


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

Shrewd dijo:


> Lack of stamina, guys.
> Pesimismo enfermizo. Irreal, ficticio.
> 
> Macroeconomía mundial en perfecto estado de salud.
> ...



Al mas puro estilo torrente: vete con tu puta madre guapo.

Ahora vienes a dar tu la murga promotoriana. A que esperas tu para hacerte de oro y dejar de postear por cuatro cochinos centimos?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Nov 2014)

¿ Y los 6000 ?...


----------



## Namreir (11 Nov 2014)

Usuario ignorado. 

Trabaja a sueldo de calopez para colocarnos la publicidad?


----------



## javiorz (11 Nov 2014)

Qué lástima que no le dieran el dichoso trabajo dibujando con plastidecor y desapareciera del foro...


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

BCE comenzara la compra dicen que esta semana. 

Otro empujon y los 10.450 lo tenemos ya.


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2014)

El ibex tirando de usa.

Viva el vino.


----------



## Krim (11 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> El ibex tirando de usa.
> 
> Viva el vino.



Alcistas estábamos y alcistas seguimos. Todo se puede joder pero ahora mismo veo gasofa de sobra para petar los 470.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2014)

El gigante despierta

Telefonica Brasil posts 35 percent rise in net profit | Reuters

Con Tim y Oi practicamente fuera de juego por sus elevados ratios de endeudamiento. Telefonica y Slim se estan haciendo con el control del mercado brasileño

Carlos Slim y Telefónica se unen en Brasil - Negocios - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nueva trampa en isla , alcistillas rezad lo que sepais el end is near y sera maravilloso :o


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> nueva trampa en isla , alcistillas rezad lo que sepais el end is near y sera maravilloso :o



Oído cocina, vamos largos con tol total 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Muttley (12 Nov 2014)

Buenos días, pregunta para los fundamentalistas no troles.

OPV Endesa. Entrando a un precio de 15.5 con unos EPS estimados de 1 euro....nos da un PER 15.5. Elevado. A 14,X...ídem, especialmente si se compara con eléctricas europeas tipo EoN o RWE.

Ahora bien, los puntos positivos de entrar es el descuento (1x40), los dividendos asegurados para 2015 y 2016 (con 5% de aumento) en efectivo. Además, al estar centrado en España una vez solventado el tema regulatorio la empresa está a salvo de vaivenes en Sudamérica. El crecimiento será pequeño...pero sostenido. (si hay algo claro en este país es que ni los bancos ni las eléctricas pierden nunca).
Opiniones por favor (no se admiten anuncios de relojes en la respuesta).

Gracias majos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Nov 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días, pregunta para los fundamentalistas no troles.
> 
> OPV Endesa. Entrando a un precio de 15.5 con unos EPS estimados de 1 euro....nos da un PER 15.5. Elevado. A 14,X...ídem, especialmente si se compara con eléctricas europeas tipo EoN o RWE.
> 
> ...



Si fuera tan buena la anunciaran por la tv? O la gente estaría deseosa de entrar? Mira como termino la opv de bankia (los anuncios recuerdan mucho unos a otros... Y sobre el dividendo, se descuenta de la cotización y el año que viene no estará exento.... Yo esperaría


----------



## Topongo (12 Nov 2014)

Solo comentar un momento que con los trileros que hay ahora mismo, no entro en una OPV ni por casualidad, están retirando todas supongo que por falta de demanda a precios de salida, y ahblamos de monopolios como aena, onlae.... y eso que se supone que aquí van institucionales gordos
Solo tenéis que mirar las últimas edreams, bankia, no se si alguna habrá salido bien en hispanistán en los últimos 10 años, para entrar en una electrica a esos PER entro en iberdrola , EON o cualquiera y me dejo de lios... es mi opnión.


----------



## Muttley (12 Nov 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si fuera tan buena la anunciaran por la tv? O la gente estaría deseosa de entrar? Mira como termino la opv de bankia (los anuncios recuerdan mucho unos a otros... Y sobre el dividendo, se descuenta de la cotización y el año que viene no estará exento.... Yo esperaría



Duda aclarada. Sólo eso vale para mandarlos atpc.
Eso me pasa por no ver la tv. Es que de tan mala que es...puede ser hasta buena para casos como este. 

Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

cerramos cortos en 10195 central de bollinger en diario y abrimos largos , objetivo el gap 10600 :Baile:


----------



## Clever (12 Nov 2014)

Hola, alguien conoce la plataforma ACTIVO PRO? 
ahora estoy con IG MARKETS pero como tienen comisiones y intereses altisimos quiero cambiar, estaba pensando sobre activo pro, pero no se si vale la pena?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

mantenemos los largos con tres cullons :Baile:

estoy bajandome la mejor coleccion sobre la segunda guerra mundial " el mundo en guerra " ahora remasterizada y en bluray :baba:

Ver Tema - El.Mundo.En.Guerra.Remasterizada.1080P.AC3.Spanish.Bluray.1974[26/26] - Descarga Directa de Peliculas y Series en Alta Definición en todohdtv.com

lo mejor de lo mejor para el respetable gacelerio .


----------



## Ghost hunter (12 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los largos con tres cullons :Baile:
> 
> estoy bajandome la mejor coleccion sobre la segunda guerra mundial " el mundo en guerra " ahora remasterizada y en bluray :baba:
> 
> ...



Yo abrí cortos en el Dow Jones justo en los 17.538, por cierto soy fan de esa serie y todo lo relaccionado con la II WW, es más estoy viendo dicha serie en National Geographic mientras opero ahora mismo jajajaja están camino de Moscu los Alemanes, ahora es cuando llega el frio ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Yo abrí cortos en el Dow Jones justo en los 17.538, por cierto soy fan de esa serie y todo lo relaccionado con la II WW, es más estoy viendo dicha serie en National Geographic mientras opero ahora mismo jajajaja están camino de Moscu los Alemanes, ahora es cuando llega el frio ::



no hay serie documental sobre la segunda guerra que no haya visto y esta es la mejor


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Yo abrí cortos en el Dow Jones justo en los 17.538, por cierto soy fan de esa serie y todo lo relaccionado con la II WW, es más estoy viendo dicha serie en National Geographic mientras opero ahora mismo jajajaja están camino de Moscu los Alemanes, ahora es cuando llega el frio ::



Soy incapaz de enternder a la gente que prefiere pasar el tiempo mirando al pasado en lugar de mirar al futuro.

Rosetta | rendezvous with a comet

En directo, oiga.


----------



## Ghost hunter (12 Nov 2014)

atman dijo:


> Soy incapaz de enternder a la gente que prefiere pasar el tiempo mirando al pasado en lugar de mirar al futuro.
> 
> Rosetta | rendezvous with a comet
> 
> En directo, oiga.



Los avances tecnológicos de aquella época dan mil vueltas al streaming que usted me ha puesto ienso:


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Los avances tecnológicos de aquella época dan mil vueltas al streaming que usted me ha puesto ienso:



mmm... y eso que tiene que ver?


----------



## Clever (12 Nov 2014)

Guanas tardes. 


«No tendremos el mejor gobernante si no cobra como un presidente del Ibex 35»

_JOSEF AJRAM, Day trader, emprendedor y deportista para «oxigenar»_


*«No tendremos el mejor gobernante si no cobra como un presidente del Ibex 35»*

*«Mucha gente se reprime a la hora de realizar una idea por miedo a su círculo más cercano»*


----------



## Ghost hunter (12 Nov 2014)

atman dijo:


> mmm... y eso que tiene que ver?



Pues que del pasado y del presente se pueden aprender cosas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2014)

Atman, me obligas a postear: Run!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

cada loco con su tema , pero el chaval es incapaz , doy fe :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (12 Nov 2014)

Cuidado con el SP que esta en modo trolleo. Estan dando la vuelta pabajo al vix y la van a preparar.

Un meneo y al tanto.


----------



## Clever (12 Nov 2014)

¿qué opinais?

*Ajram, un broker con las cosas claras*

Ajram, un broker con las cosas claras - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

"El secreto de mi fortuna es haber sabido siempre desde muy pequeño lo que quería hacer y lo que no





"


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2014)

nada cerramos largos perdiendo pipas y cargamos cortos :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días, pregunta para los fundamentalistas no troles.
> 
> OPV Endesa. Entrando a un precio de 15.5 con unos EPS estimados de 1 euro....nos da un PER 15.5. Elevado. A 14,X...ídem, especialmente si se compara con eléctricas europeas tipo EoN o RWE.
> 
> ...



Yo me esperaría a verla cotizando y a tener mas información , piensa que han vaciado el balance


----------



## Ghost hunter (12 Nov 2014)

Clever dijo:


> ¿qué opinais?
> 
> *Ajram, un broker con las cosas claras*
> 
> ...



Un hombre al que nunca le faltaría trabajo en la Suzuki :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (12 Nov 2014)

Y mira que cierre... ya veras mañana...


----------



## Clever (12 Nov 2014)

El Euro se desploma. Veremos mañana.

Cárpatos se moja, no como otros vendeburras, lo tiene claro:



> Pues visto lo de hoy vamos a ponerle una L mayúscula, para definir a las bolsas europeas. L, mayúscula de laterales. Ni rally de navidad, ni de semana santa a este paso. Otro día de fuertes bajadas, gris y enmarañado. Bien es cierto, que Ucrania vuelve a estar en candelero, que los bancos no levantan cabeza especialmente los italianos y que ha habido varios resultados malos en utilities y minoristas que han lastrado, pero da la sensación que hace falta bien poco para que aparezca el papelón de turno.
> Al final bajadas fuertes, y gráficos totalmente laterales en Europa.
> 
> 
> Leer más: Al cierre. La debilidad sigue presente


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

Clever dijo:


> El Euro se desploma. Veremos mañana.
> 
> Cárpatos se moja, no como otros vendeburras, lo tiene claro:



O sea, otro mas, a ver cuanto tardas en poner anuncios de relojes y jaguars.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para el big guano :no:


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

El sp, bien gracias.

Nuevos maximos historicos y derecho a 2050.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 09:09 ----------

El tonto de carpatos dandole peso a los maximos del sp, subnormal de tomo y lomo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

entre subnormales va la cosa ::


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

Y el ipc patrio -0,1%. Poco a poco lo van maquillando para que quede a 0%, asi ni estamos en deflacion y no tocamos sueldos (bendito pais de puta mierda).


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

hoy la mm50 corta a la baja a la mm200 , cruce de la muelte :no:


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

Os dais cuenta de que la produccion industrial china siempre esta subiendo burradas? no os huele mal eso? no es posible que un pais lleve años asi y aun no domine la produccion industrial mundial sin dejar lugar a nadie.

Por otro lado, la bajada de ayer en europa esta pendiendo de un hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que la produccion industrial china siempre esta subiendo burradas? no os huele mal eso? no es posible que un pais lleve años asi y aun no domine la produccion industrial mundial sin dejar lugar a nadie.
> 
> Por otro lado, la bajada de ayer en europa esta pendiendo de un hilo.



calla


----------



## Clever (13 Nov 2014)

Parece que cada vez se está poniendo más de moda entre las grandes compañías presentar al lado de los resultados reales o reportados, unos resultados proforma o orgánicos, es decir una corrección de los resultados reales en la que se nos explica cuales serían los resultados si no hubieran sucedido una serie de acontecimientos...

Resultados Telefónica. El misterio del resultado reportado versus el resultado orgánico


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

el guano ha comenzado :no:


----------



## Clever (13 Nov 2014)

La mm50 y la mm200 a punto de cruzarse
uyuyuyuyuy


el estocástico queriendo girar hacia arriba
ayayayayay








y si miramos el macd :ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :rolleye:




---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 14:24 ----------

y el petrolio se va a los 70 veldes barril :8:

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 14:26 ----------

Cerramos cortos 10200 en 10060 y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## Clever (13 Nov 2014)

esto se hunde

Nunca volveré a comprar acciones en bolsa | FernandoPlaza.com

10 motivos para no invertir en bolsa de Fernando Plaza .

1 - En la bolsa por alguna razón cuando ganas dinero, ganas 600 euros… pero cuando pierdes, pierdes 6.000 euros… o cualquier cantidad proporcional.
2 - Hay que tener en cuenta que si compras un valor antes de que baje un 10% y después se recupera un 10%, tú sigues palmando bastante pasta.
3 - Incluso cuando vendes una acción más o menos al mismo precio que compraste, seguirás perdiendo dinero por las comisiones.
4 - Todos los valores se comportan de manera predecible salvo cuando forman parte de tu cartera.
5 - Hay que tenerlos muy bien puestos para vender en perdidas y al mismo tiempo es algo esencial… la mayoría de "aficionados" no admiten que han palmado dinero y entran en el juego de "compro más ahora que están baratas para bajar la media"… ¡craso error, bajarán aun más!
6 - Las evolución de un valor siempre tiene sentido a posteriori, todo el mundo es capaz de mirar una gráfica y decir "¡uy! si hubiera comprado hace tres meses estaría forrado, que tonto fui".
7 - Tu declaración de la renta se complicará muchísimo y tardarás un montón en hacerla, eso también vale dinero.
8 - Cuando alguien gana dinero en la bolsa otro lo está perdiendo.
9 - No dispones de suficiente información para tomar la decisión correcta.
10 - Si aun así te vas a lanzar a la aventura, no siendo un profesional "jugar" a la bolsa no se diferencia mucho de cualquier otro juego de azar… lo único que te puede salvar de un descalabro seguro es estar constantemente pegado a la pantalla del ordenador, lo que desde luego no te permitirá estar centrando en tu "trabajo real" y afectará en general a tu calidad de vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10060-10090 y volvemos a los cortos :Baile:


----------



## Ghost hunter (13 Nov 2014)

Buenas gente, tenemos guano o por el contrario los Americaners seguirán para arriba??? 
A ver como como abren los USA..... yo ya tengo la escopeta cargada


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

Se acabo, definitivamente, se acabo.

SP esta en modo locura, el puto mundo esta loco y todo esto no tiene sentido.

2050 y aun queda una puta semana para el vencimiento.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 16:29 ----------

Y estos mierdas posteando aqui destruyendo los ultimos palpitos del hilo.

Salud malditos, calopez subnormal lo has conseguido.

Ibex al cierre en 10.250 o reversal cuajanudo (mi apuesta).

Huele a maniobra de bancos centrales que apesta (BCE con ABS, los japos metiendo aun mas gasolina y un dato de paro semanal peor en USA, la FED tarde o temprano volvera al ruedo, han creado una bestia que se alimenta de dinero y no puede morir).


----------



## Namreir (13 Nov 2014)

Pues nuevo maximo historico del SP.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 16:42 ----------

Yo creo que el SP cierra el año por encima de los 2.200, o como minimo 2.150, si no van a romper la preciosa tendencia que venian marcando.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 16:44 ----------


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues nuevo maximo historico del SP.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo insisto en que en vencimientos 2050+ seguro.

Donde andaran los visionarios que nunca pierden tendencias??...

En fin, espero que cuando cierre europa lo tiren por que si no ya seran cerca de 200 puntos de subida del SP sin paradas relevantes.

Buff estan tirando muchisimo, el dow esta totalmente desbocado a por los 18k. Brutal, encima echando mierda sobre europa y la peña dandoles la razon.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo insisto en que en vencimientos 2050+ seguro.
> 
> Donde andaran los visionarios que nunca pierden tendencias??...
> 
> En fin, espero que cuando cierre europa lo tiren por que si no ya seran cerca de 200 puntos de subida del SP sin paradas relevantes.



su falta de FED me resulta molesta :no:


----------



## Krim (13 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo insisto en que en vencimientos 2050+ seguro.
> 
> Donde andaran los visionarios que nunca pierden tendencias??...
> 
> ...



De hecho, hoy veo al SP flojo de compras, y a fin de cuentas llevamos 220 puntos del tirón, así que yo diría que es un buen momento de darnos un paseo abajo...quizás se pueda probar un corto a ver si no supera los 2050 y poco (en esta).


----------



## Clever (13 Nov 2014)

Cuidado, que Pandoro acecha.

USA vive un momento de gran sobrecompra lo que presenta un peligro latente para la toma de posiciones alcistas. 
Claramente se ve que en cualquier momento podríamos asistir a un giro bajista que haga entrar a dicho mercado en una fase de reacción, en cierto modo muy normal, de todo el último movimiento alcista.

Técnicamente, IBEX sigue inmerso dentro de una fase de tendencia bajista. Con origen en mínimos del año y una zona de máximos cerca de los 10.500 puntos y dentro de un lateral que comprende la banda de entre 10.000 - 9.950 y los 9.385 puntos.


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2014)

Ultimo moviemientos>Salida de ebro plusvis
Entrada salida de abengoa hoy via stop pandorin

Y.....

Vamos a probar a ver si vuelve a salir la conga Sabadeliana! Los antiguos integrantes de la misma son bienvenidos... , aunque creo que no queda nadie ::


----------



## Clever (13 Nov 2014)

USA vive en su mundo de fantasía. Todo es maravilloso.

Aquí, sin embargo, nos comemos los mocos.
Como el PIB alemán salga torcido mañana, no pararemos hasta llegar al sótano.








Carne de vendeburras.
Qué pena de gente. 
Enfermos. 
Dignos de lástima.

_Una vez que entras en el trading ya nada vuelve a ser igual. En nuestro caso, la adicción al trading sencillamente puede ser no saber dejar de operar ni de pensar en él. Y es que, cuando se es un verdadero adicto, nunca se encuentra el momento de dejarlo, independientemente de la calidad del producto; incluso cuando los mercados no ofrecen objetivamente ninguna oportunidad; incluso cuando las pérdidas se acumulan. Para un alcohólico es indiferente beber un vino barato que tomar una copa del whisky más caro. Para un trader adicto da lo mismo operar en el futuro del Ibex que apostar por una subida del DAX contra otro trader, ya sea con 50.000 € o con 10 €, porque estaría igual de pendiente ante la pantalla. La adicción se vuelve destructiva porque aumenta la sensación de poder del adicto. El adicto ya no necesita seguir las reglas, ni enfrentarse a esa tristeza o a esa pérdida. Ganar nunca es suficiente. Hay que operar continuamente, estar todo el rato en el juego. Pero ¿por qué?

Hay un crudo paralelismo entre un alcohólico y un trader cuya cuenta está siendo demolida por las pérdidas. Continúa cambiando de táctica, actuando como un alcohólico que intenta resolver su problema pasando de los licores fuertes a la cerveza. Un perdedor niega haber perdido el rumbo en el mercado.
_

¿Adictos al trading? Emociones y trading


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ultimo moviemientos>Salida de ebro plusvis
> Entrada salida de abengoa hoy via stop pandorin
> 
> Y.....
> ...



No te da miedo??8:

Mañana viernes con finde de por medio....:fiufiu:

Es que me da que esto se va a tomar por culo:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No te da miedo??8:
> 
> Mañana viernes con finde de por medio....:fiufiu:
> 
> Es que me da que esto se va a tomar por culo:ouch:



Stop ceñido pero el dos lo ha respetado... sino 2% del capital y fuera... se agradece verte compi de congas 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Stop ceñido pero el dos lo ha respetado... sino 2% del capital y fuera... se agradece verte compi de congas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Es que veo la tendencia y......::

Pero si, sl y a ver que pasa.....un 5% o mas si se le puede sacar. Suerte


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es que veo la tendencia y......::
> 
> Pero si, sl y a ver que pasa.....un 5% o mas si se le puede sacar. Suerte



A eso voy mas o menos al 2,15-20 r/r razonable...
Nos vemos en f.c. recuerdos por ahí

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya estamos a viernes chavales :Baile: bueno el petrolio nos marca el camino :abajo:


----------



## Clever (14 Nov 2014)

Vaya ostia en Abengoa. Un 25% más de caída de momento.:ouch::ouch:

*Las personas adictas a la Bolsa u otro tipo de operaciones financieras contestan afirmativamente algunas de las siguientes cuestiones:*


¿No puedes dejar de realizar operaciones en la Bolsa pese a los problemas que ello te está creando?

¿Cada vez te resulta más difícil no estar pendiente de lo que ocurre en el mercado bursátil?

¿Cada vez realizas te gastas más dinero en las operaciones de bolsa?

¿Te sientes intranquilo o irritable si no sabes lo que está pasando en la Bolsa?

¿Cada vez pierdes más dinero jugando a la Bolsa y tienes la necesidad de continuar comprando nuevos valores para compensar las pérdidas?

¿Cada vez empleas más tiempo en consultar noticias relacionadas con la economía y/o Bolsa?

¿Ocultas a tus familiares y amigos la cantidad de tiempo y 
de dinero dedicados a las operaciones de bursátiles?

¿Tienes problemas económicos debidos a la cantidad de dinero invertido en la Bolsa?

¿Pides dinero prestado, de forma legal o de otras fuentes, para financiar tus operaciones bursátiles?

¿Te resulta difícil estar centrado o has dejado de realizar otras actividades (trabajo, ocio, amistades…) por estar conectado a las informaciones financieras relacionadas con la Bolsa?

Cuidado con los vendehumos...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (14 Nov 2014)

Que alguien me lo explique...


...Abengoa cayendo un 35%, y el ibex35 solo un 0,10%. No lo entiendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

ponderacion :rolleye:


----------



## Seren (14 Nov 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Que alguien me lo explique...
> 
> 
> ...Abengoa cayendo un 35%, y el ibex35 solo un 0,10%. No lo entiendo.



Su capitalización es unas 80 veces inferior al santander, o 60 veces menos la de inditex. No es un pez gordo del ibex por volumen, ni tampoco importante psicologicamente


----------



## sr.anus (14 Nov 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponderacion :rolleye:



pandoracion 8: igual que el popular, que gran montaña de guano, dia tras dia


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

correcto , pandorizacion


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2014)

Moooooriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir.....


----------



## elpatatero (14 Nov 2014)

Cerramos cortos y ponemos largos hasta el cruce de bolinger z con dos cullons :baile:


----------



## Clever (14 Nov 2014)

Bonito favor le ha hecho Soros a la Koplovitch

Soros será accionista de referencia en FCC: invertirá 650 millones para controlar el 25% del capital - elEconomista.es

Y la gente entrando en Abengoa a probar suerte... :ouch::ouch:







Una plataforma de trading no es una tragaperras... aunque lo parece. 
Aunque se monatan para que así lo sean. 
Aunque te prestan dinero sin prestártelo.
Aunque siempre ganan y tu siempre pierdes.
ienso:


*Adictos al juego: cómo detectar, tratar y ayudar a un ludópata*


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

no le sobra razon señol elpapero 

y sigue el tio con el troleo del ajram de los cullons ienso:

mantenemos cortos , la aniquilacion del lado largo de la fuelza es inminente :no:

---------- Post added 14-nov-2014 at 13:08 ----------

Como aguanta la zona 10050 :ouch: cerramos cortos y abrimos largos , espero que cierren el gap 10600 pal vencimiento del 21 ienso:


----------



## juan35 (14 Nov 2014)

Alguien sabe que pasa con Sacyr?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10060 en 10120 :baba: y cargamos mas cortos :Baile:


----------



## elpatatero (14 Nov 2014)

http://www.lne.es/aviles/2014/11/13/nnnnn/1670911.html
nep en arcelor de asturias.


----------



## h2o ras (14 Nov 2014)

Venga, que ya es viernesss !


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Nov 2014)

Sacyr se desploma tras abrir la puerta a la venta de parte de su 9% en Repsol


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2014)

se acabo la semana chavales , la proxima mas y mejor :rolleye:

a pasarlo bien , pero sin mariconadas :no:


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2014)

Joer... quinta página... lo subo porque es que me da pena...


----------



## Krim (17 Nov 2014)

150 pipos de arriba a abajo. Como troleadita mientras los yankis duermen no esta mal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (19 Nov 2014)

He tenido que buscar el hilo por su nombre.

Un desastre lo que se ha conseguido...

Da pena


----------



## Topongo (19 Nov 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> He tenido que buscar el hilo por su nombre.
> 
> Un desastre lo que se ha conseguido...
> 
> Da pena



Hay otro hilo durmiente. .. no se cual es peor de los dos , el otro lo abrio franr... pero bueno que es lo mismo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2014)

Toca actualizar, de hace un mes:



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tras unas cuantas sesiones se han alcanzado soportes. Comentaba que era muy importante ver si aprovechando el contexto de noticias negativo aguantaban. Pues bueno, en gran parte del mercado no ha sido así, el guión de estos últimos meses, por lo tanto, cambia y ya podemos fijar objetivos bajistas en el mercado europeo:
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Lo relevante de la sesión de hoy es que algunos índices que todavía no habían roto soportes, lo acaban de hacer, confirmando ese mercado bajista que ya se adivinaba en el STOXX. Vamos a tener volatilidad y reacciones desmesuradas sin sentido alguno, reitero que un rebote fuerte, estructurado hasta en semanas, podría acercarnos de nuevo hasta los 3.050 sin que cambiase absolutamente nada, el rumbo parece fijado al sur y hasta que no se haya producido y amortiguado la caída (probablemente meses), no hay que pensar en compras de medio plazo.



Veamos qué ha pasado:







En gráfico diario, con los niveles que comenté señalados, es fácil ver ahora la importancia de cada uno de ellos. La cosa está en que el precio se acercó mucho al objetivo y, sin alcanzarlo, se dio la vuelta hasta pasar de sobras el nivel de pull (3.050) y poner a prueba la zona que delimitaría, en mi opinión, el fin del planteamiento (3.130). Queda la duda de si ese fue el mínimo y volvemos a máximos, pero eso es algo que nos lo dirá, en mi opinión, la referencia expuesta, de modo que mientras no veamos una superación con garantías del nivel 130 (que serían mínimo superar los máximos que se veían intradía en 3.145) se puede seguir manteniendo la hoja de ruta, que como se aprecia podría ampliar la corrección hasta los 2.635. Personalmente, y lo añado por añadir, no veo posibilidades de recorte mucho más grandes que eso, ya que el índice tiene en la zona un soportazo XXL.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Nov 2014)

Madre mia en lo que se ha convertido este hilo...

calopez, tantos multinick para animar el cotarro, no causan trastornos de personalidad??

C Y later ALIGATOR!


----------



## IRobot (20 Nov 2014)

El Ibex cayendo más de un 2%, entro a ver qué se cuece y veo que no está ni nuestro minino abriendo largos de buena mañana... 
Ya solo falta Rajoy diciendo que "este hilo es claramente inconshhhtitucional" 

Al final se cumplirá el dicho que dice que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió.


----------



## Topongo (20 Nov 2014)

Como no se cual es el hilo "oficial" y prometí noticias que sepais que va a ser topongo junior vamos que viene chico y todo bien...
Txabales.que sigáis bien 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Pedro (20 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como no se cual es el hilo "oficial" y prometí noticias que sepais que va a ser topongo junior vamos que viene chico y todo bien...
> Txabales.que sigáis bien
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Pues que siga todo bien, que es lo principal.


Topongo dijo:


> Como no se cual es el hilo "oficial" y prometí noticias que sepais que va a ser topongo junior vamos que viene chico y todo bien...
> Txabales.que sigáis bien
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IRobot (20 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como no se cual es el hilo "oficial" y prometí noticias que sepais que va a ser topongo junior vamos que viene chico y todo bien...
> Txabales.que sigáis bien
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Muchas felicidades señor Topongo. Me alegro que todo siga bien. Un nene para comenzar no está nada mal


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2014)

Muchas felicidades Topongo


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Nov 2014)

felicidades Topongo


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2014)

Qué bien lo pasamos!!


----------



## inversobres (24 Nov 2014)

Esto queremos?? hay moderadores posteando aqui?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-noviembre-que-has-hecho-hilo-calopez-12.html

Movido a guarderia.


----------



## Topongo (24 Nov 2014)

Jaja para esto si que hay moderadores... lamentable

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como no se cual es el hilo "oficial" y prometí noticias que sepais que va a ser topongo junior vamos que viene chico y todo bien...
> Txabales.que sigáis bien
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



No se si te había dado la enhorabuena por la mejor inversión, eso sí que es bay an jol.


----------



## Depeche (24 Nov 2014)

Finalizado el impulso alcista del ibex en 10.720 tal y como dije ahora nos iremos para abajo hasta 10.525


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Finalizado el impulso alcista del ibex en 10.720 tal y como dije ahora nos iremos para abajo hasta 10.525



Vaya manera de bajar que tiene el ibex, subiendo 120 pipos hacia los previos maximos.

En fin, aun siguen dandole carrete. 

A esperar a nada.

Estoy seguro de que viene una de las mayores operaciones vistas por los bancos centrales a no mucho tardar.

10.850 para finales de semana? cualquier cosa. Lo que esta claro son los 10.000 del dax.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2014)

hay que cerrar el año entorno a los 12k


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2014)

Hoy mismo tocan los 10.800. 

El bund subiendo...


----------



## Topongo (25 Nov 2014)

Pues yo sstoy por meter cortos. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues yo sstoy por meter cortos. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Serias mi idolo. 

Disfruta de la criatura, la bolsa es demasiado asquerosa.


----------



## Depeche (25 Nov 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya manera de bajar que tiene el ibex, subiendo 120 pipos hacia los previos maximos.
> 
> En fin, aun siguen dandole carrete.
> 
> ...



Vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo que antes de fin de año lo veremos en 11.200 puntos, sigo alcista, pensé que podía hacer una mini corrección antes de seguir subiendo pero solamente se equivoca quien opina, nadie es infalible que yo sepa:
IBEX formando bandera antes de finalizar el año en 11.200 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 12:08 ----------

Bueno, mucha suerte, supongo que ahora pediréis que me bloqueen en este foro, ánimo campeones, ahora se va a poner la cosa interesante en los índices.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2014)

Trolleador Financiero!!!!

Obtenga su DVD de cómo hacerse rico (en esto de los "mercaos") sin apenas esfuerzo

Solo 90€

Ahora versión inédita con los comentarios del director

****************************************************

Recomiendo encarecidamente del minuto 11 al 16 3/4, donde se da una clase magistral de cómo confiar ciegamente en un gurú ... o de cómo "ahora te dejo la cuenta a casi 0 para luego hacer un X2 del capital inicial para que veas lo buen trader que soy"


***********************************************************

No te vayas hombre! ... quédate por aquí (y asoma la patita de vez en cuando) para poder alertar al máximo de gente de cómo te las gastas


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo que antes de fin de año lo veremos en 11.200 puntos, sigo alcista, pensé que podía hacer una mini corrección antes de seguir subiendo pero solamente se equivoca quien opina, nadie es infalible que yo sepa:
> IBEX formando bandera antes de finalizar el año en 11.200 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 12:08 ----------
> ...



Que te bloqueen no, tú mereces por lo menos ser sodomizado por una tribu mandinga. Tras 10 horas imagino que ya podrás meterte todas las coderes en el culo. Payaso.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo que antes de fin de año lo veremos en 11.200 puntos, sigo alcista, pensé que podía hacer una mini corrección antes de seguir subiendo pero solamente se equivoca quien opina, nadie es infalible que yo sepa:
> IBEX formando bandera antes de finalizar el año en 11.200 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 12:08 ----------
> ...





> Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, es una bajada sin a penas volumen, el nivel máximo de bajada es 1,50 euros
> Por mi parte si puedo compraré alguna más, sigo pensando que esta semana rebotará.
> Lo dicho,estoy muy tranquilo con Codere, de hecho en mi página la he puesto como el valor de la semana, creo que subirá mucho, junto a FERSA.





> Codere tal y como he avisado en mi foro privado premium va a saltar hoy con fuerza.
> Hoy es el día,se acabó la corrección,preparense para unos días de subidas.





> Voy a puntualizar, el valor de 3 euros es casi imposible que llegue este viernes, pero quizá si que pueda alcanzarlo el dia 11 de actubre.





> Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos a 3 euros.* Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad*. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo
> 
> Quería decir a 3 euros



Y el copón de la baraja



> "Así es,ya estoy autorizado para deciros que como mínimo vais a ganar un 20% al mes.
> Es decir, tu pones 1000 euros iniciales y con el bono se convierte en 1500 euros
> Al primer mes como mínimo tendrás 1800
> Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2.160 euros
> ...


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2014)

de verdad se te ve arrepentido Xavi

mucho mejor captar la pasta de la gente de a poco a poco con las secciones "premium" del blog ... que de golpe y de 1000 en 1000€ para tradear tú sus cuentas por ellos

todos salimos ganando ... tú ganas pasta y el personal palma menos platita mes a mes con la suscripción ""premium""

redondo :Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (25 Nov 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> de verdad se te ve arrepentido Xavi
> 
> mucho mejor captar la pasta de la gente de a poco a poco con las secciones "premium" del blog ... que de golpe y de 1000 en 1000€ para tradear tú sus cuentas por ellos
> 
> ...



Estás muy equivocado, no cobro nada por mi sección premium de mi foro, de hecho no he llegado a cobrar nada desde que se creó, lo único los 90 euros de donación que daban derecho a zona premium por 3 meses hasta fin del año pasado y esos 90 euros fueron sugeridos por los foreros, de ellos fue la idea de compensarme de alguna manera cuando estaban contentos conmigo por mis humildes consejos que habían hecho ganar dinero, yo siempre di consejos altruistamente durante mucho tiempo, te puedo asegurar que digo la verdad igual que tambien te digo la verdad cuando te digo que no he cobrado nada por ser premium en mi foro en todo el año, puedes preguntar, es más, a quien quiera tener acceso a el le estoy dando acceso gratuito como a todos, solo hay que registrarse y yo automáticamente doy acceso premium.
He cometido errores, nunca con mala intención, pero te aseguro que no te estoy mintiendo y creo que todo el mundo se puede equivocar, pero rectificar es de sabios y considero que se puede aprender de los errores.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Nov 2014)

Burbuja con sus moderadores perdiendo la cabeza, T.E. caído... ya sólo me queda hacerme cuenta premium del estafador financiero.


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Burbuja con sus moderadores perdiendo la cabeza, T.E. caído... ya sólo me queda hacerme cuenta premium del estafador financiero.



Hola Robopoli k ase de visita o k ase.
Si T.E. anda caido,
yo por aquí con mis MTS y bueno viendo como estafador financiero se ha tomado la pastilla, si no se la toma aparece como mpbk...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Nov 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hola Robopoli k ase de visita o k ase.
> Si T.E. anda caido,
> yo por aquí con mis MTS y bueno viendo como estafador financiero se ha tomado la pastilla, si no se la toma aparece como mpbk...



Hola Sr. Topongo,
Entraba para ver si esto cogía mejor color pero cada día huele peor y los personajes cada día son de peor calaña.
Espero leerte pronto allá donde los moderadores se toman en serio el trabajo.
Saludos!


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola Sr. Topongo,
> Entraba para ver si esto cogía mejor color pero cada día huele peor y los personajes cada día son de peor calaña.
> Espero leerte pronto allá donde los moderadores se toman en serio el trabajo.
> Saludos!



Es lo de siempre, al final todo depende de que la gente normal postee o no postee y no se alimente a los trolls... cosa bastante dificil, a mi lo que más rabia me da es haber perdido un sitio donde se estaba bien a gusto con gente en general bien maja, no tanto el tema de bolsa , que también, pero de esos sitios hay más, creo que como yo pensará más gente.

El problema es que al final posteando en este hilo, le das pasta a calopez y no solo eso,además parece uno gilipollas y basta que dos o tres comentemos para que todos los multis , trolles y neo-trolles aparezcan...

En fin.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Nov 2014)

Refloto cadaver de página 6. Ni los troles la quieren ya...


----------



## garpie (28 Nov 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (28 Nov 2014)

Hilo nuevo .....


----------



## Krim (28 Nov 2014)

¿Que mala onda el carbón no? O se cascan hoy un reversal "modo heroico", o se va a tomar por culo de manera salvaje toda la recuperación.


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2014)




----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2014)

Monlovi, has rescatado esta parodia de hilo de la página 4 ó 5? ::

Pole de noviembre ::


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2014)

Los 2-3 hijos de puta hicieron su trabajo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Larga vida ::::::


----------

